# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [إدارة] المسابقة الرمضانية لقاعة رجال الاعمال 2008

## اسكندرانى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير 
اعاده الله عليكم وعلى كل المسلمين بالخير واليمن والبركات
تتشرف القاعة بان تقيم المسابقة الرمضانيه السنوية  
على عشر حلقات تبدا من اول يوم وتنتهى يوم 20 رمضان 
كل حلقة بها 3 اسئله 



سؤال اول 
عن ايه من القرآن الكريم 

سؤال ثانى 
عن موقف من السيرة النبوية 

سؤال ثالث 
حيكون سؤال ادارى اجابته ستكون موجود 
فى موضوع او مشاركه فى  قاعة رجال الاعمال 
سيتم وضع لينك الموضوع للحصول على اجابة السؤال 
تحسب الدرجة بعد وضع مشاركة فى الموضوع 



كل اجابة صحيحه بدرجة 
يعنى كل حلقة نتيجتها 3 درجات 
قد يحصل عضو عن 2 من 3 درجات 
او 1 من 3 درجات 
فى تانى يوم للحلقة سيتم اعلان نتيجتها 
الاجابات الصحيحه 
واسماء المشاركين ودرجاتهم 
سيتم تجميع الدرجات يوميا حتى اخر حلقة 

سيكون الفوز لاصحاب اعلى درجات فى المسابقة على مدى حلقاتها العشر 
حسب الترتيب باعلى الدرجات 
جائزة اولى وثانية وثالثة 



ستكون الاجابات من خلال نظام
الرسائل الخاصة 
سيقوم كل مشارك بارسال اجابته فى رسالة خاصة الى مشرف القاعة 
اسكندرانى 
سيتم وضع  الاجابات الصحيحه  فى اليوم التالى 
وسيجد كل مشارك اجابته 
ودرجة اجابته فى المسابقة 
وترتيبه بين المتسابقين 



يمكنك تعديل مشاركتك والاستعانة بصديق 
والبحث فى المراجع 
وزيارة المكتبات العامة والخاصة 
وسؤال اهل الثقة 
فهدفنا من المسابقة 
كيفية الوصول الى المعلومة الصحيحه 



الجوائز 

الفائز الاول 
شهادة تقدير + 3 تقييمات 

الفائز الثانى 
شهادة تقدير + 2 تقييم 

الفائز الثالث 
شهادة تقدير + تقييم واحد 

شكرا لكم تعاونكم وحسن استقبالكم للمسابقة

----------


## nour2005

ألسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخي العزيز نادر 

يسعدني أن أكون أول المشاركين 

في المسابقة القيّمة والممتعة 

رمضان كريم ومبارك 

على الجميع إن شاء الله

أعاده الله عليكم كل عام بالأفراح والمسّرات 

وقبول الصيام فيه.

شكرا أخي الفاضل اسكندراني 

على الموضوع وأعانك الله ووفّقك  في إدارته

تحيتي لك

----------


## زهــــراء

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

أستاذ نادر..رمضان كريم عليك وعلى أسرتك ..
بإذن الله ينعاد عليكم بكل الخير والسعادة يارب...
ماشاء الله مسابقات رمضان كثرت أنا توهت ..
بإذن الله أقدر أشترك معكم ..مسابقة جميلة تسلم أفكار حضرتك..
لكَ خالص التحايا والتقدير..
...*

----------


## Dr_rehab

عميد الاسكندرانية و عمدتهم

*الأخ الفاضل اسكندرانى*
كعادتك دوما مضىء بكل مواضيعك و مسابقاتك

و يكون لى الشرف الكبير بالاشتراك فى مسابقة رجال الأعمال تحت اشرافك

وان شاء الله تكون مسابقة ناجحه بنفس نجاح مسابقة العام الماضى 

كل عام و أنت بألف خير .... أعاده الله عليك بالخير و البركات

----------


## اسكندرانى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير 
اعاده الله عليكم وعلى كل المسلمين بالخير واليمن والبركات

لان مسابقتنا هذا العام هى امتداد لمسابقة العام الماضى 


فاسمحوا لى ان ابدا مسبقاتنا هذا العام  

بنتيجة العام الماضى 

شاهدوها وتذكروا معى المسابقة والاسماء 

نتمنى للجميع التوفيق دائما 

هذه هى نتيجة العام الماضى 



شكرا لكم تعاونكم وحسن استقبالكم للمسابقة

بعد قليل سنبدا مسابقة هذا العام 

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير

----------


## loly_h

*أخى العـــــزيــــــز ... إسكندرانــــــى

كل سنه وحضرتك طيب 



وعلى فكـــــرة السنة اللى فاتت انا اللى كنت موش عاوزة

اطلع الأولـــــى ...علشان الحســــــــد طبعاً

لكن تتعوض السنة دى إن شاء الله

وكل سنة وإحنـــــــا كلنـــا متجمعين دايما

على الخيــــــر ...*

----------


## totatoty

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
لكم يسعدنى وجودى لثانى مره فى مسابقه 
قاعه رجال الاعمال التى يقدمها اخى اسكندارنى 
اتمنى ان استطيع حلها جميعا كما السنه الماضيه 
كل عام والجميع بخير 
واتمنى لكم التوفيق

----------


## kethara

*



أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى نادر

كل عام وأنت بألف خير ورمضان كريم

أعاده الله عليك باليمن والبركات والأسرة الكريمة والأمه كلها

مبارك أخى المسابقه الرمضانيه الشيقه للقاعه التى أستمتعنا بها

العام الماضى وكانت بأجمل صوره ونحن متشوقون لها لهذا العام ان تصحبنا

معها برحاب المعلومات القيمه بأكثر من مجال

دوما تعانق بطروحاتك أفكار مبدعه لها طابع خاص بك 

تمنياتى للمسابقه بالنجاح والتوفيق كمثيلتها من قبل بإذن الله

وان شاء الله معكم متابعه رغبة بالأستزاده للمعلومات الرائعه

مع تحيتــــــى

*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. اسكندراني





ضمن فعاليات ومسابقات شهر رمضان الكريم 

وضمن النشاطات المطروحـه بأبناء مصـــــر

جاءت المسابقة الرمضانية لقاعة رجال الأعمال

فهنيئاً لنا هذا التميز والإبداع الراقي الجديد

وكل عام وأنتم بخير ..... تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## اسكندرانى

الحلقة الاولى 


السؤال الاول 
من القرآن الكريم 

في أي سورة ورد ذكر غزوة تبوك ؟



السؤال الثانى 
من السيرة النبوية العطرة 

من كان زوج رقية بنت الرسول قبل عثمان بن عفان؟



السؤال الثالث 
من موضوعات قاعة رجال الاعمال موضوع 
تنمية بشرية المحاضرة الاولي 
من هو القائد الحقيقي؟؟؟ 

تحسب درجة هذا السؤال بعد وضع مشاركة فى الموضوع 



ستكون الاجابات من خلال نظام
الرسائل الخاصة 
سيقوم كل مشارك بارسال اجابته فى رسالة خاصة الى مشرف القاعة 
اسكندرانى 
حتى يوم الاربعاء 3 رمضان  الساعة 10 مساء 
سيتم  بعدها وضع الاجابات الصحيحه 
وسيجد كل مشارك اجابته 
ودرجة اجابته فى المسابقة 
وترتيبه بين المتسابقين 



اطيب تمنياتى لكم جميعا 
بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد معنا

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
كل عام وقاعه رجال الاعمال وسيدت الاعمال ايضاً بخير 
وان شاء الله نشترك مثل العام الماضى فعلا مسابقه رائعه ومفيده واكتسبنا فيها معلومات مفيده جدا
جزاك الله خيراً اخى الفاضل اسكندرانى
وزى ما لولى قالت احنا بس خايفين من الحسد والمركز الاول  :Banned2: 
بس هنفكر نخده السنه دى ان شاء الله
 :Banned2:  :Banned2:  :Banned2:  :Banned2:  :Banned2: 
 ::no3::  ::no3::  ::no3::  ::no3::  ::no3::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

استاذي الاسكندراي 
انا معاكوا إن شاء الله في المسابقة

----------


## Amira

*أنا اسمي مكتوب ... 6 نقط * 

*ما تخلي الاجابة علي عينك يا تاجر افضل و أسهل* 
*يعني ينزل السؤال و اللي يلحق يجاوبه و حضرتك تشوف الاجابة و  تضيف النقط في الموضوع* 
*اعتقد ان كده هاتبقى المشاركة فيها اسهل كتير من الرسائل الخاصة... ده مجرد رأي يعني * 

*و كل سنة و حضرتك طيب يا أ/ نادر*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. اسكندراني



تم إرسال رسالة خاصة لإجابة عن الحلقة الأولى 

وكل عام وأنت بخير .. ورمضان كريم 

تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## loly_h

*حكم القوى على الضعيـــــف

تم إرسال الإجابــــــة

مـــن زماااااااااااااااان

بس القانون دة هيتنفذ فى كل المشاركات

ولا إيـــة؟؟؟

يارب باقى المشتركين ياخدو بالهم من الجزئية دى





			
				تحسب درجة هذا السؤال بعد وضع مشاركة فى الموضوع
			
		

*

----------


## sameh atiya

*أولاً المسابقة جميلة*
*ندخل فى الجد*
*دلوقتى الحلقة الأول هل ما زال مستمر زمن الإجابة ولا عدى*
*شكله عدى طيب نعدى عليكم بكرة بإذن الله يكون السؤال اللى بعده وصل*
*يا ريت نفهم السؤال بيستمر الإجابة عليه كام يوم علشان لو كان كده أحاول أبعت إجابة الأسئلة دى*

*شكراً يا أستاذ نادر*

----------


## kethara

*أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى نادر

لقد أرسل الحل برساله خاصه

ارجوا ان تكونى أجابتى عانقت الصواب



مع تحيتـــــى*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

ابن رشد المصري جالكم
خبو منه عيالكم
تم ارسال أولي الاجابات

----------


## الشيمـــاء

السلام عليكم
كل سنة و انتو طيبين
فتحت المسابقة النهاردة الساعة 10 و ربع تقريبا يعني بعد انتهاء وقت الاجابة مباشرة و اديني قاعدة منتظرة الاسئلة الجديدة مهو اللي يتلسع من الشوربة بقي ههههههههههههه , يا رب تكون سهلة و اقدر اجاوبها باذن الله.
و تاني كل سنة و كلكم طيبين

----------


## عصام كابو

*
استاذ نادر.. مسابقة جميلة جدا

ان شاء الله ربنا يقدرنا و نقدر نشارك وسط فطاحل المشاركين

فاتتنى اول حلقة ربنا يسهل بقى فى باقى الحلقات

و كل عام و حضرتك بخير و رمضان كريم
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم
> كل سنة و حضرتك طيب اسكندرانى يارب تعود عليك ايام الشهر الكريم بكل خير انت و كل اسرتك
> 
> السؤال الاول 
> 
> في أي سورة ورد ذكر غزوة تبوك ؟
> سورة التوبة
> 
> السؤال الثانى 
> ...







اختى العزيزة 
Masrawya
كل عام وانتى بخير 

اشكرك على المشاركة بالمسابقة 

وعلى اجابتك الصحيحه 

3

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم
> كل عام وحضرتك بخير 
> تحياتى لاسرتك الكريمه
> اجابه السؤال الاول
> فقد ورد ذكر غزوة تبوك في سورة التوبة ابتداء من الآية 38 إلى قريب من آخر السورة مع وجود آيات أثناء ذلك ليست في ما يتصل بموضوع تبوك. 
> ولم يذكر اسم الغزوة في سورة التوبة ولا غيرها، ولكن هنالك آية فيها إشارة لها وهي قوله تعالى: لَوْ كَانَ عَرَضاً قَرِيباً وَسَفَراً قَاصِداً لَاتَّبَعُوكَ وَلَكِنْ بَعُدَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الشُّقَّةُ [التوبة:42].
> وقد اتفق المفسرون على أنها نزلت في تبوك وكانت أبعد غزاة غزاها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
> والله أعلم.
> 
> ...







اختى العزيزة 
ام البنات 
كل عام وانتى بخير 

اشكرك على الاشتراك القوى والسريع من البداية 
اجابة صحيحه تستحقى الدرجة كامله 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السؤال الاول :
> ورد ذكر غزوة تبوك في سورة التوبة 
> 
> السؤال الثاني :
> 
> زوج السيدة رقية قبل ذي النورين هو عتبة ابن ابي لهب 
> 
> السؤال الثالث :
> 
> ...







اختى العزيزة 
مصراويةجدا 
كل عام وانتى بخير 

اشكرك على الاشتراك القوى والسريع من البداية 
اجابة صحيحه تستحقى الدرجة كامله 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> 
> 
> 
> وفى الرساله اجابه الحلقه الاولى باذن الله تعالى 
> 
> السؤال الأول من القرآن الكري
> في أي سورة ورد ذكر غزوة تبوك ؟
> فى سورة التوبه ابتداء من الآية 38 إلى قريب من آخر السورة مع وجود آيات أثناء ذلك ليست في ما يتصل بموضوع تبوك. 
> ...








اختى العزيزة 
totatoty
كل عام وانتى بخير 

اهلا ومرحب بصاحبة المركز الاول العام الماضى 

بداية قوية لاثبات الوجود واستمرار النجاح 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخ الفاضل .. اسكندراني
> 
> 
> 
> السؤال الاول : من القرآن الكريم
> ...








اخى العزيز 
ايمن خطاب
كل عام وانت بخير 

اشكرك على الاشتراك 
اجابة صحيحه تستحق الدرجة كامله 

3 

جمع حساب الفريسكا ولما تنزل اسكندرية نخلص الموضوع مره واحده 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

اوعى تقولي اجابة السؤال التالت عندي غلط
والله هزعل .. هي تقريباً هي هي بس أنا اختصرت ولخصت  ::

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *أخـــى العزيـــز ... إسكندرانـــى
> 
> كل مسابقة وانت بالف خير ياربى
> 
> 
> 
> في أي سورة ورد ذكر غزوة تبوك ؟
> 
> في سورة التوبة
> ...







اختى العزيزة 
لولى 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

اشكرك على اشتراك فى المسابقة 

لكن  معلش بقى نصيبم المره دى 

2 

بس اوعدك انك حتطلعى من 30 الاوائل 

حضرتك نسيتى وضع الرد فى الموضوع 

السؤال الثالث 
من موضوعات قاعة رجال الاعمال موضوع 
تنمية بشرية المحاضرة الاولي 
من هو القائد الحقيقي؟؟؟ 

تحسب درجة هذا السؤال بعد وضع مشاركة فى الموضوع

----------


## اسكندرانى

> إجابة السؤال الأول:
> 
>  ورد ذكر غزوة تبوك في سورة التوبة ابتداء من الآية 38 إلى قريب من آخر السورة مع وجود آيات أثناء ذلك ليست في ما يتصل بغزوة تبوك. 
> ولم يذكر اسم الغزوة في سورة التوبة ولا غيرها، ولكن هنالك آية فيها إشارة لها وهي قوله تعالى: لَوْ كَانَ عَرَضاً قَرِيباً وَسَفَراً قَاصِداً لَاتَّبَعُوكَ وَلَكِنْ بَعُدَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الشُّقَّةُ [التوبة:42].
> وقد اتفق المفسرون على أنها نزلت في تبوك 
> 
> السؤال الثانى:
> 
>  عتبة بن ابي لهب
> ...









اخى العزيز
سامح عطيه 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

مرحبا بك فى مسابقتنا الكبرى 

وانتظر الجوائز الخفيه  لما تنزل اسكندرية 

درجتك يا سيدى هى 

2 

عارف ليه بقى 

السؤال الثالث 
من موضوعات قاعة رجال الاعمال موضوع 

تحسب درجة هذا السؤال بعد وضع مشاركة فى الموضوع

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="12 80"]اجابة الحلقة الاولى 
> 
> في أي سورة ورد ذكر غزوة تبوك ؟
> 
> في سورة التوبة
> 
> من كان زوج رقية بنت الرسول قبل عثمان بن عفان؟
> 
> عتبة بن ابي لهب 
> ...







اختى العزيزة 
قيثارة 
كل عام وانتى بخير 

اشكرك على الاشتراك  فى المسابقة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى الدرجة كامله 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> في أي سورة ورد ذكر غزوة تبوك ؟
> 
> في سورة التوبة
> 
> 
> 
> 
> من كان زوج رقية بنت الرسول قبل عثمان بن عفان؟
> 
> ...







اختى العزيزة 
دكتورة رحاب  
كل عام وانتى بخير 

اشكرك على الاشتراك فى المسابقة 
اجابة صحيحه تستحقى الدرجة كامله 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> رمضان كريم على حضرتك انشاء الله
> ياترى عامل ايه فى الصيام
> ربنا يقدرك ويقدرنا انشاء الله
> بجد مسابقه جميله جدا وبما انى من رجال الاعمال 
> اسمحلى انى اشارك فيها 
> ممكن
> 
> 
> ...







اختى العزيزة 
monmon 
كل عام وانتى بخير 

اشكرك على الاشتراك فى المسابقة 
وبما انك من رجال الاعمال 
اجابتك صحيحه تستحقى الدرجة كامله 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> أستاذي الذي أحبه وأجله وأحترمه كثيراً
> اسكندراني
> أعاد الله رمضان عليكم بكل خير
> سعيد جداً بتذكرك لي أستاذ نادر وسأكن حاضراً معكم بعون الله ومشاركاً بداية من رسالتنا هذه
> اجابة السؤال الأول
> سورة التوبة ..  "لَوْ كَانَ عَرَضاً قَرِيباً وَسَفَراً قَاصِداً لَاتَّبَعُوكَ وَلَكِنْ بَعُدَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الشُّقَّةُ"
> اجابة السؤال الثاني
> عتبة بن أبي لهب
> اجابة السؤال الثالث
> ...







اخى الحبيب
ابن رشد المصرى
كل عام وانتى بخير 

اكرمك الله واعزك 

ربنا يديم ما بيننا من حب فى الله 

اشكرك على الاشتراك  

لكن معلش بقى نقصت درجة  لان اجابة السؤال الثالث غير صحيحه 

عوضها اليوم الساعة 12 متتاخرش 

2 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> 
> في أي سورة ورد ذكر غزوة تبوك ؟
> ورد ذكر غزوة تبوك في سورة التوبة ابتداء من الآية 38 إلى قريب من آخر السورة مع وجود آيات أثناء ذلك ليست في ما يتصل بموضوع تبوك. 
> ولم يذكر اسم الغزوة في سورة التوبة ولا غيرها، ولكن هنالك آية فيها إشارة لها وهي قوله تعالى: لَوْ كَانَ عَرَضاً قَرِيباً وَسَفَراً قَاصِداً لَاتَّبَعُوكَ وَلَكِنْ بَعُدَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الشُّقَّةُ [التوبة:42].
> 
> 
> ...








اختى العزيزة 
ام احمد 
كل عام وانتى بخير 

اهلا ومرحبا وارق تحيه 

لصاحبة المركز الاول العام الماضى 

اطيب امنياتى لحضرتك بدوام النجاح والتوفيق 

اشكرك على الاشتراك القوى والسريع من البداية 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى الدرجة كامله 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> الاجابات هي
> 1-غزوة تبوك ذكرت في التوبه
> 2- عتبه بن ابي لهب هو زرج رقيه بنت الرسول قبل عثمان بن عفان
> 3- القائد الحقيقي هو :
> 
> القائد الحقيقي :يعرف الي اين يذهب
> ...







اختى العزيزة 
نورسين 
كل عام وانتى بخير 

اشكرك على الاشتراك  فى المسابقة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى الدرجة كامله 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## sameh atiya

*لا إنتوا قلتوا أرد هنا مش هناك*
*أنا رديت هنا أهو وبعدين بعثت الإجابة*
*ماليش دعوة عايز درجاتى كاملة*
*أهو هو ده تلاكيك مراقبين الإمتحانات*
*إوعى بقى خد ورقة الإجابة مش هاكمل إجابة أنا عايز أسقط*

----------


## اسكندرانى

النتيجة بعد الحلقة الاولى 



مع اطيب امنياتى بالتوفيق  لكم جميعا

----------


## اسكندرانى

الحلقة الثانيه 


السؤال الاول 
من القرآن الكريم 

ماالسورة التي ختمت باسم نبيين ؟؟



السؤال الثانى 
من السيرة النبوية العطرة 

من هي آخر زوجة تزوجها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟



السؤال الثالث 
من موضوعات قاعة رجال الاعمال موضوع 

مهارات إعداد و تحليل التقــارير 

 ما هى مهارات معد التقرير

تحسب درجة هذا السؤال بعد وضع مشاركة فى الموضوع 



ستكون الاجابات من خلال نظام
الرسائل الخاصة 
سيقوم كل مشارك بارسال اجابته فى رسالة خاصة الى مشرف القاعة 
اسكندرانى 
حتى يوم الجمعه 5 رمضان  الساعة 10 مساء 
سيتم  بعدها وضع الاجابات الصحيحه 
وسيجد كل مشارك اجابته 
ودرجة اجابته فى المسابقة 
وترتيبه بين المتسابقين 



اطيب تمنياتى لكم جميعا 
بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد معنا

----------


## sameh atiya

ونرد هنا كمان علشان ما يبقاش في حجج ::rolleyes::

----------


## قلب مصر

كل سنة وحضرتك طيب أخى العزيز اسكندرانى  :f: 
هو أنا ينفع اشترك في المسابقة  :: 
أصل أنا فاتني تقريبا حلقتين ، وللا كدة خلاص ماليش نصيب السنة دي 
المسابقات السنة دي كلها نار ومش لاحقة اشترك من الأول  :: 
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب وبخير
وكل سنة والمشاركين كلهم طيبين 
ويارب يعود عليكم رمضان وانتم في أحسن حال 
 ::

----------


## sameh atiya

> كل سنة وحضرتك طيب أخى العزيز اسكندرانى 
> هو أنا ينفع اشترك في المسابقة 
> أصل أنا فاتني تقريبا حلقتين ، وللا كدة خلاص ماليش نصيب السنة دي 
> المسابقات السنة دي كلها نار ومش لاحقة اشترك من الأول 
> كل سنة وحضرتك طيب وبخير
> وكل سنة والمشاركين كلهم طيبين 
> ويارب يعود عليكم رمضان وانتم في أحسن حال


للأسف يا أم يوسف فاتتك حلقات كتير جداً
يا ريت حضرتك تيجى السنه الجاية يمكن تلحقيلك مكان من البداية ::evil:: 
الحلقة التانية لسه نازلة من دقايق فوق ردك بشوية :;):

----------


## قلب مصر

طب ما تبعتني أحسن رحلة 200 سنة للمستقبل علشان تضمن حقك  :Angry: 

على العموم يا أخى العزيز سامح اللي بيحصل في المسابقات السنة دي مش شوية  ::nooo:: 

وعلى العموم برضه طالما فاتني حلقة واحدة بس مش حلقتين علشان كانت تفرق كتير  :Schnauz: 

فانتظروني أنا في الطريق للحل  :Ban2:

----------


## sameh atiya

> طب ما تبعتني أحسن رحلة 200 سنة للمستقبل علشان تضمن حقك 
> 
> على العموم يا أخى العزيز سامح اللي بيحصل في المسابقات السنة دي مش شوية


هو ينفع  :1: 

المسابقات هو حد عارف يلحق حاجة :Ouch:

----------


## الشحرورة

*يا سلام يا سلام 

على  اسكندرانى الهمام

شغل وجهد وفن مش اى كلام

احنا هنقطع على بعض

وكده مسابقتك احلى 

طير وقول يا حمام

مسابقة قاعة رجال الاعمال

حاجة جميله وفوق الخيال

نفرا وندور ونستفيد

وللجهل بيها هنبيد

وده مش هزار ده جد أكيد

 أستاذى الغالى اسكندرانى

مبروك المسابقه للعام التنى ويارب على طول

وربنا يوفقك فى كل خطواتك

انا مشاركه وعايزة جايزة

لك ودى وشكرى واحترامى

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى العزيزة 
قلب مصر 
كل عام وانتى بخير 

حضرتك لم تتاخرى ولا اى شىء 

تقدرى تشاركى الان فورا 

دى تانى حلقة 

ونقدر نضيف لحضرتك 

الدرجتين بتوع سامح  متقلقيش 

سامح ورقة اجابته بتتصحح فى لجنة خاصة 

وبيعمل مشاغبات فى لجنة الامتحان 

منتظرين مشاركتك  ونسعد دائما بوجودك بيننا 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## محمد أمير

*أخى اسكندرانى

كل سنه وانت طيب على الشهر الفضيل
والمسايقه الجميله منور كل القاعات
ومش لاحقين نروح وراك فين والا فين مش حسد
ولا قر ما شاء الله يارب دايما متهنى بالأتنين أقصد المسابقتين
وربنا معاك ويقويك عليهم ومتنساش أخوك بالفوز
واكون من الفايزين معاك ان شاء الله
ومسابقه موفقه وكنت منتظرها 
والشكر للأخت الفنانه المبدعه لولى
على تصميماتها الرائعه الشجيه فنانه بحق
ادام الله عليكى موهبتك يا رب


الله يديمكم يا مطر*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم





كل رمضان أنتم بخير 

يشرفنى ويسعدنى أن اشارك فى مسابقة فيها كل اخوانى وأخواتى الطبيبين 

ويراسها اخى الحبيب اسكندرانى وخاصة بعد قبول طلب أختنا الطيبة قلب مصر 

يبقى مكن انا كمااان ... أروح أكتب الاجابات ويارب تكون صح ان شاء الله هابعتها على طول فى رسالة خاصة 

كل عام أنتم بخير 


اذكروا الله يذكركم 

واستغفروه يغفر لكم 




 ...



*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> ألسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> أخي العزيز نادر 
> 
> يسعدني أن أكون أول المشاركين 
> 
> في المسابقة القيّمة والممتعة 
> 
> رمضان كريم ومبارك 
> ...







اختى العزيزة 
نور 
كل عام وانتى بخير 

اتسعدنى ان تكونى اول المشاركين 

اشكرك على كلماتك الكريمة الطيبه 

منتظر مشاركتك دائما فى المسابقة  

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
> 
> أستاذ نادر..رمضان كريم عليك وعلى أسرتك ..
> بإذن الله ينعاد عليكم بكل الخير والسعادة يارب...
> ماشاء الله مسابقات رمضان كثرت أنا توهت ..
> بإذن الله أقدر أشترك معكم ..مسابقة جميلة تسلم أفكار حضرتك..
> لكَ خالص التحايا والتقدير..
> ...*







اختى العزيزة 
زهراء  
كل عام وانتى بخير 

اسعدنى وجودك فى المسابقة 

وفى انتظار مشاركتك وتنافسك 

وبطولاتك فى المسابقات  الاوليمبيه 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> عميد الاسكندرانية و عمدتهم
> 
> *الأخ الفاضل اسكندرانى*
> كعادتك دوما مضىء بكل مواضيعك و مسابقاتك
> 
> و يكون لى الشرف الكبير بالاشتراك فى مسابقة رجال الأعمال تحت اشرافك
> 
> وان شاء الله تكون مسابقة ناجحه بنفس نجاح مسابقة العام الماضى 
> 
> كل عام و أنت بألف خير .... أعاده الله عليك بالخير و البركات







اختى العزيزة 
دكتورة رحاب
كل عام وانتى بخير 
اشكرك على اطرائك الكريم 

جزاك الله عنى كل خير 

اسعدنى وجودك ومشاركتك الطيبه فى المسابقة 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *أخى العـــــزيــــــز ... إسكندرانــــــى
> 
> كل سنه وحضرتك طيب 
> 
> 
> 
> وعلى فكـــــرة السنة اللى فاتت انا اللى كنت موش عاوزة
> 
> اطلع الأولـــــى ...علشان الحســــــــد طبعاً
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
لولى
كل عام وانتى بخير 

احب اولا ان اتوجه بالشكر الجزيل لحضرتك 

على تصميم وتنسيق  هذا الموضوع 

بارك الله فيك 

وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء 

ربنا يرزقك العفو والعافيه فى الدين والدنيا والاخرة 

اسعدنى وجودك ومشاركتك الطيبه فى المسابقة 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> لكم يسعدنى وجودى لثانى مره فى مسابقه 
> قاعه رجال الاعمال التى يقدمها اخى اسكندارنى 
> اتمنى ان استطيع حلها جميعا كما السنه الماضيه 
> كل عام والجميع بخير 
> واتمنى لكم التوفيق







اختى العزيزة 
totatoty 
كل عام وانتى بخير 

اهلا ومرحبا بك فى المسابقة 

صاحبة المركز الاول فى العام الماضى 

اسعدنى مشاركتك ووجودك 

تمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح دائما 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> 
> 
> 
> أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى نادر
> 
> كل عام وأنت بألف خير ورمضان كريم
> 
> أعاده الله عليك باليمن والبركات والأسرة الكريمة والأمه كلها
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
قيثارة
كل عام وانتى بخير 

اشكرك على كلماتك الكريمة الطيبه 

وعلى وجودك العطر فى المسابقة 

اتمنى لك دائما  النجاح والتوفيق 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخ الفاضل .. اسكندراني
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...







اخى العزيز 
ايمن خطاب
كل عام وانتى بخير 

اشكرك على كلماتك الكريمة الطيبه 

ربنا يكرمك ويلطف بك 

ويشفى الوالده ويبارك لك فيها يارب

اسعدنى وجودك ومشاركتك الطيبه فى المسابقة 

اتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم
> كل عام وقاعه رجال الاعمال وسيدت الاعمال ايضاً بخير 
> وان شاء الله نشترك مثل العام الماضى فعلا مسابقه رائعه ومفيده واكتسبنا فيها معلومات مفيده جدا
> جزاك الله خيراً اخى الفاضل اسكندرانى
> وزى ما لولى قالت احنا بس خايفين من الحسد والمركز الاول 
> بس هنفكر نخده السنه دى ان شاء الله







اختى العزيزة 
ام البنات 
كل عام وانتى بخير 

جزاك الله خيرا 

ربنا يبارك فى حضرتك وكل الاسرة الكريمة 

اشكرك على مشاركتك الطيبه فى المسابقة 

تمنياتى لك بالنجاح والتوفيق دائما 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## monmon_aso1982

بجد مسابقه جميله جدا جدا
وفكرتها رائعه وانا انشاء الله معاكم كل يوم
علشان الحق اجاوب 
انشاء الله هاكسب حاجات كتيييييييييييييييييير

شكرا ليكى استادى نادر على المسابقه الاكثر من رائعه
اقبل تحياتى

----------


## العسل المر

الاستاذ الفاضل /  اسكندرانى   .. .. كل عام وانت بخير وبأطيب حال 

مسابقة لا مثيل لها حقا   .. .. جزاك الله كل الخير 


رمضان كريم

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*أستاذنا الكبير أسكندرانى

كل عام وحضرتك والاسرة الكريمة بخير

وأعاد الله عليكم الايام باليمن والبركات

ان شاء الله هكون معاكم فى المسابقة زى العام الماضى

وان شاء الله نقضى وقت ممتع ومفيد للجميع

ورمضان كريم*

----------


## kethara

[=kethara;1062071]
*

أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى نادر

رائعه المسابقه بكل محتواها فابتت ثلاثية الفائده

وهذا الفكر يضاف الى باقى نجاحاتك بارك الله لك بموهبتك

فحققت المسابقة روح التسابق الجميل والفائده التى نحصل عليها 

من كم المعلومات المطروح وأخيرا مشاركتنا بموضوعات القاعه

لنستفيد وكى تأخذ الموضوعات حقها من القراءه والمتابعه

وفعلا قد أستفدت كثيرا من الموضوعات بالقاعه بالحياه العمليه

تمنياتى لك بالنجاح والتوفيق وسدد الله خطاك

مع تحيتـــــى

*

[/]

----------


## العسل المر

الفاضلة قيثارة  .. .. كل عام وانتِ بكل خير  

جزاكم الله كل خير على التعاون الناجح النافع 

رمضان كريم

----------


## لؤلؤة مصر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخى الفاضل اسكندرانى
مشكور على مجهودك و ان شاء الله هشارك معاكم و هتكون دى اول سنه ليا ادعلى اكسب 
لحسن انا دايما باجى متآخره 
كل عام و انتم بخير 
صوما مقبولا و افطار شهيا ان شاء الله*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

[frame="2 80"]الله الرحمن الرحيم

معذرة أخى الحبيب اسكندرانى   :f2: 

استلمت سؤال عن المسابقة تقول ان من يشترك عليه ان يجيب على الحلقة الأولى ثم الثانية 

بمعنى أن من يشترك الان عليه حل أسئلة الحلقة الأولى 

فهل هذا صحيح ام أن الصواب أن يجيب على أسئلة الحلقة الثانية ؟؟؟

سؤال على السريع ويلالالا بينا على صلاة العشاء والقيام 

ربنا يتقبل منا صالح الأعمال 

ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 

 :f2: 

ولا تنســـــــــــــــــوا ذكر الله 

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله[/frame]

----------


## نورسين

اخي العزيز اسكندراني
اعتذر عن التأخير في التهنئه 
كل سنه و حضرتك بألف خير
و سعيده جدا اني لحقت اشترك في مسابقة حضرتك الجميله دي
لك خالص تحياتي و احترامي

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="2 80"]الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> معذرة أخى الحبيب اسكندرانى  
> 
> استلمت سؤال عن المسابقة تقول ان من يشترك عليه ان يجيب على الحلقة الأولى ثم الثانية 
> 
> بمعنى أن من يشترك الان عليه حل أسئلة الحلقة الأولى 
> 
> فهل هذا صحيح ام أن الصواب أن يجيب على أسئلة الحلقة الثانية ؟؟؟
> ...








اخى احبيب فى الله  
اشرف مجاهد  
كل عام وانتى بخير 

الحلقة الاولى انتهى موعدها باعلان نتيجتها 

نحن الان فى الحلقة الثانيه 

كل من فاته الحلقة الاولى انتهى امرها نهائى 

وعليه ان يشارك فى باقى الحقات 

باقى 9 حلقات كامله بمجموع 27 درجة 

شد حيلك معانا 

ولا تنسانا فى دعائك بظهر الغيب 

اكرمك الله واعزك  وبارك فيك ولك وعليك 

ورزقك العفو والعافيه فى الدين وادنيا والاخرة 


دمت بكل خير

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

[frame="2 80"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أشكرك اخى الحبيب اسكندرانى   :4: 

ربنا ما يحرمنا منك على التوضيح وربنا يسهل فى باقى الحلقات  :Robot: 

على فكرة انا أرسلت اليك اجاباتى على اسئلة الحلقة الثانية ولا أبعتها تااانى 

ربنا يتقبل منا صالح الأعمال 

ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 

 :f2: 

ولا تنســـــــــــــــــوا ذكر الله 

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله[/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم أ.اسكندرانى
> 
> اجابة السؤال الاول....
> 
> ماالسورة التي ختمت باسم نبيين ؟؟
> سورة الأعلى  اختتمت{صحف إبراهيم وموسى} 
> 
> 
> السؤال التانى....
> ...








اختى العزيزة 
Masrawya 
كل عام وانتى بخير 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *إجابات الأسئلة ولو قلتلى أى واحده غلط هاخرج من شباك لجنة الإمتحان وما حدش هايمنعنى وقتها*
> 
> *السؤال الأول:*
> *سورة الأعلى*
> 
> *السؤال الثانى:*
> *ميمونة بنت الحارث الهلالية رضي الله عنها*
> 
> *السؤال الثالث:*
> ...





اخى العزيز 
سامح 
كل عام وانتى بخير 

شكرا على الاجابة 

 تستحق كامل الدرجة 

3 

بس خد بالك خطك وحش ومش عاجب المصحح   

المره الجيه حيخصم منك درجتين على الخط الوحش 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> اجابة السؤال الأول:
> سورة الأعلى لما فيه "صُحُفِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمُوسَى "
> اجابة السؤال الثاني:
> أم المؤمنين ميمونة بنت الحارث
> اجابة السؤال الثالث:
> 
> مهارات معد التقرير
> 
> 1)القدرة على التفكير المنطقي.
> ...





اخى العزيز 
ابن رشد المصري 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحق كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
>  حل الحلقه الثانيه من مسابقه قاعه رجال الاعمال
> 
>  السؤال الاول
>  من القرآن الكريم 
> ماالسورة التي ختمت باسم نبيين ؟؟
> السورة التى اختتمت باسم نبيين هى : 
> سورة الأعلى{صحف إبراهيم وموسى} عليهما السلام 
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
totatoty 
كل عام وانتى بخير 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> الى أخى الحبيب اسكندرانى 
> 
> كل رمضان انت بخير ويسعدنى ويشرفنى أن أشارك معك فى هذه المسابقة الطيبة وأتمنى طبعا الفوز ان شاء الله لى ولجميع المشاركين ..
> 
> الحلقة الثانيه 
> 
> 
> السؤال الاول 
> من القرآن الكريم 
> ...





اخى الحبيب
اشرف  
تقبل الله منا ومنك القيام والصيام وسائر الاعمال 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحق كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم
> 
> اجابه السؤال الاول
> سورة الاعلى 
> قوله (ان هذا لفى الصحف الاولى صحف ابراهيم وموسى)
> اجابه السؤال الثانى
> ميمونة بنت الحارث الهلالية رضي الله عنها
> 
> تزوجها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عام سبعة من الهجرة، وهو خارج لعمرة القضية بسَرَف – قرب مكة - وقد خطبها له حمزة بن عبد المطلب، وأوكلت العباس لزواجها منه صلى الله عليه وسلم.
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
ام البنات 
كل عام وانتى بخير 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> 
> اجابات الحلقه الثانيه 
> 
> السؤال الاول
> 
> ماالسورة التي ختمت باسم نبيين ؟؟
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
monmon_aso1982 
كل عام وانتى بخير 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> 1 سورة في اخرها اسم نبيين 
> 
> سورة الاعلي 
> 
> 2 اخر امهات المؤمنين 
> السيدة ميمونة بنت الحارث رضي الله عنها 
> 
> 3 مهارات معد التقرير
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
مصراويةجدا 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السؤال الاول
> 
> سورة الاعلى
> 
> 
> السؤال الثانى
> ميمونة بنت الحارث
> 
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
دكتورة رحاب  

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> إجابات الحلقة الثانية
> 
> السؤال الأول :
> 
> ماالسورة التي ختمت باسم نبيين ؟؟
> 
> الإجابة :
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
قلب مصر  
كل عام وانتى بخير 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

شكرا لك على تواجدك وعلي كل جهودك فى المنتدى 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *ج1- سورة الأعلي* 
> *ج2 - ميمونة بنت الحارث* 
> *ج3- مهارات معد التقرير
> 
> 1)القدرة على التفكير المنطقي.
> 2)القدرة على الاستنتاج و الربط بين الأمور.
> 3)القدرة على التفسير و تبسيط الأفكار.
> 4)القدرة على التعبير و صياغة الألفاظ.
> 5)التمكن من قواعد اللغة العربية.
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
Amira 
كل عام وانتى بخير 

شكرا على الاجابة 

احنا اللى حظنا كويس انك سهرانه 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="14 80"]السؤال الأول :
> سورة الأعلى ( صحف إبراهيم وموسى )
> 
> السؤال الثانى
> آخر زوجات الرسول ( ص )
>  هى / ميمونة بنت الحارث 
> تزوجها فى مكة فى عمرة القضاء
> 
> السؤال الثالث : 
> ...





اخى العزيز 
رضا لابى 
كل عام وانت بخير 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحق كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="3 80"]السؤال الاول
> 
> سورة الاعلى
> 
> 
> السؤال الثانى
> ميمونة بنت الحارث
> 
> 
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
احلى كلمة 
كل عام وانتى بخير 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

سلام خاص جدا للحبايب 

ندى ونور 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="12 80"]  
>  السؤال الاول
> 
> سورة الاعلى
> 
> 
> السؤال الثانى
> ميمونة بنت الحارث
> 
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
قيثارة 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخ الفاضل .. اسكندراني
> 
> 
> 
> السؤال الاول : من القرآن الكريم
> ...





اخى العزيز 
ايمن خطاب  
شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحق كامل الدرجة 

3 


اللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس واشف والدة أيمن خطاب انت الشافي 
لا شفــــاء الا شفــــــاءك شفاء لا يغــــــــــــــادر سقما


اللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس واشف والدة أيمن خطاب انت الشافي 
لا شفــــاء الا شفــــــاءك شفاء لا يغــــــــــــــادر سقما


اللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس واشف والدة أيمن خطاب انت الشافي 
لا شفــــاء الا شفــــــاءك شفاء لا يغــــــــــــــادر سقما



دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 1- السوره هي الاعلى
> 2- اخر زوجه للرسول الكريم هي ميمونه بنت الحارث
> 3-
> 
> مهارات معد التقرير
> 
> 1)القدرة على التفكير المنطقي.
> 2)القدرة على الاستنتاج و الربط بين الأمور.
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
نورسين 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

النتيجة بعد الحلقة الثانيه 



مع اطيب امنياتى بالتوفيق  لكم جميعا

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

أنا عايز أعرف الأوائل التلاتة هيتحسبوا ازاي دلوقتي؟
يعني هنلاقي كتير جابوا الدرجات كاملة .. هل كلهم هياخدوا المركز الأول مناصفة مثلاً؟
واللي أقل منهم بدرجة المركز التاني مناصفة برضوا وكده يعني؟

----------


## اسكندرانى

> أنا عايز أعرف الأوائل التلاتة هيتحسبوا ازاي دلوقتي؟
> يعني هنلاقي كتير جابوا الدرجات كاملة .. هل كلهم هياخدوا المركز الأول مناصفة مثلاً؟
> واللي أقل منهم بدرجة المركز التاني مناصفة برضوا وكده يعني؟


*متقلقش  نهاااااااااائى 

كل شئ معمول حسابه 

بس احنا لسه فى البداية 

لكن لو انت وسامح مثلا تساويتم فى الدرجات 

ممكن نعمل بينكم سبق اختراق ضاحيه لمسافة 50 كيلو 

واللى يكسب ياخد الجايزة 


بجد بقى 

السنة اللى  الماضيه مرينا بنفس التجربة 

واخدنا درس منها 

ان شاء الله فى حالة التساوى حنعمل معيار  جديد بدرجتين اضافيتين  فى الحلقتين الاخيرتين 

لكن حتى الان لم تظهر الصورة النتيجه  كاملة

احنا لسه فى اول حلقتين 

واكيد فى متغيرات كتير حتحصل 

دمت بخير 

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

الحلقة الثالثه 


السؤال الاول 
من القرآن الكريم 

سورتان في القرآن الكريم بدأت الأولى بكلمة أنتهت بها الثانية ، ماهما ؟



السؤال الثانى 
من السيرة النبوية العطرة 

في جوار من نزل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد عودته من الطائف؟



السؤال الثالث 
من موضوعات قاعة رجال الاعمال موضوع 

كيف تبنى محفظة استثمارية 

ماهى ضوابط بناء محفظة؟؟

تحسب درجة هذا السؤال بعد وضع مشاركة فى الموضوع 



ستكون الاجابات من خلال نظام
الرسائل الخاصة 
سيقوم كل مشارك بارسال اجابته فى رسالة خاصة الى مشرف القاعة 
اسكندرانى 
حتى يوم الاحد  7 رمضان  الساعة 10 مساء 
سيتم  بعدها وضع الاجابات الصحيحه 
وسيجد كل مشارك اجابته 
ودرجة اجابته فى المسابقة 
وترتيبه بين المتسابقين 



اطيب تمنياتى لكم جميعا 
بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد معنا

----------


## sameh atiya

> *متقلقش  نهاااااااااائى 
> 
> كل شئ معمول حسابه 
> 
> بس احنا لسه فى البداية 
> 
> لكن لو انت وسامح مثلا تساويتم فى الدرجات 
> 
> ممكن نعمل بينكم سبق اختراق ضاحيه لمسافة 50 كيلو 
> ...


*وليه بقى أنا وابن رشد بهزر طبعاً
للأسف أنا لا أحب مثل هذه السباقات الإضافية
ولذلك إذا تساويت مع أحد فلن أدخل معه فى سباق أخر
نحن نشترك الأن فى المسابقة نجاوب مثل الأخرين ونحاول أن نكون الأوائل
ولذلك فلن أشارك فى مسابقات إضافية إذا تم التعادل بينى وبين بعض الأعضاء 
وهذا للعلم ليس إلا*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *وليه بقى أنا وابن رشد بهزر طبعاً
> للأسف أنا لا أحب مثل هذه السباقات الإضافية
> ولذلك إذا تساويت مع أحد فلن أدخل معه فى سباق أخر
> نحن نشترك الأن فى المسابقة نجاوب مثل الأخرين ونحاول أن نكون الأوائل
> ولذلك فلن أشارك فى مسابقات إضافية إذا تم التعادل بينى وبين بعض الأعضاء 
> وهذا للعلم ليس إلا*


انتى بقيت مشاغب قوى يا سامح 

لو اتكلمت تانى ولا بصيت فى ورقة ابن رشد 

انت حر حتتخصم منك درجتين 

بص فى ورقتك  ياسامح وكمل الامتحان 

فى ايه يعنى لما تدخل سبق 50 كيلو مع ابن رشد حيحصل ايه يعنى 

ده حسام عمر  لو كان موجود كان قال خليهم 100 كيلو 

مساءك ورد

----------


## sameh atiya

> انتى بقيت مشاغب قوى يا سامح 
> 
> لو اتكلمت تانى ولا بصيت فى ورقة ابن رشد 
> 
> انت حر حتتخصم منك درجتين 
> 
> بص فى ورقتك  ياسامح وكمل الامتحان 
> 
> فى ايه يعنى لما تدخل سبق 50 كيلو مع ابن رشد حيحصل ايه يعنى 
> ...


*لا إحنا دخلنا الدورة الرمضانية بإسم أبناء مصر
وهاقولك الجدول اللى جيبته النهارده
على رأس المجموعة
أبناء مصر
توتنهام
ويجان
اتحاد الغندور

كان نفسى يكون بدل فريق اتحاد الغندور يبقى فريق انجليزى أيضاً
علشان كنا انسحبنا من الدورة
فين بقى التشجيع
مش هادخل سباقات مع حد
وبعدين إنت ليك كام يوم بتقولى إنتى إنتى إنتى أومال فى إيه*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *وبعدين إنت ليك كام يوم بتقولى إنتى إنتى إنتى أومال فى إيه*


*انتى جيه تشتغلى ايه ؟؟*

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

الظاهر انى جييت متأخر  :Lookaround2: 

كل رمضان وانت طيب يا اسكندرانى باشا   وكل الاعضاء فى خير 

حد يغششنى بقا والنبى علشان انا مزنوق حاليا ومش فاهم حاجه  :Baby2:

----------


## sameh atiya

> الظاهر انى جييت متأخر 
> 
> كل رمضان وانت طيب يا اسكندرانى باشا   وكل الاعضاء فى خير 
> 
> حد يغششنى بقا والنبى علشان انا مزنوق حاليا ومش فاهم حاجه


ما جيتش متأخر
إلحق نفسك بس
فوقيك الرد رقم 84 فيه الحلقة الثالثة للمسابقة
ارسل الإجابات فى رسالة خاصة لاسكندرانى

السؤال الثالث : لازم ترد فى الموضوع اللى هاتجيب منه الإجابة علشان تتحسبلك نقطة السؤال :king:

----------


## اوركيدا

*اعتذار*

يتقدم الأستاذ 

اسكندرانى

بالاعتذار للساده المشاركين بالمسابقه 

عن اعلان النتيجه و استكمال المسابقه اليوم

لظروف طارئه

على أن يستأنف المسابقه يوم الثلاثاء باذن الله

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اشكرك أختى الطيبة أوركيدا 

ان شاء الله يكون الاعتذار خير يعنى عزومة حلوة مثلا 

أتمنى للجميع الخير والسعادة 

ولا تنسوا ذكر الله تعالى 

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله*

----------


## Masrawya

السلام عليكم..

ان شاءالله يكون خير يارب
و الف شكر ليكِ يااوركيدا
تحياتى.
 :f:   :f:

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*أشكرك يا أوركيدا يا حبيبتى على التنويه

أنا فعلا قلقت لما دخلت ولاقيت المسابقة مش نازلة

وان شاء الله يكون المانع خير

بلغى سلامى لأستاذ نادر

وكل سنة وانتى والاسرة بخير يا روح قلبى

فى رعاية الله *

----------


## monmon_aso1982

لعل المانع خير

انشاء الله تكون عزومه بس زى ما استاذ اشرف بيقول 

ومستنين العود الاحمد 

وكمان نتيجه المسابقه

----------


## قلب مصر

خير إن شاء الله أخى العزيز اسكندراني
في انتظار عودتك بالسلامة بإذن الله

----------


## nour2005

ألسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لظروف طارئة لم أستطع المشاركة في الحلقتين 
الأولى والثانية وأسأل الله تعالى أن يكون المانع 
من إصدار نتيجة الحلقة الثالثة خيرا أخي الكريم اسكندراني
وبإذن الله معاكم في المسابقة ومن المشاركين في حل الأسئلة
وكويس إني لحقت الحلقة الثالثة 
يمكن ماكنش من الأوائل لكن الإفادة في الأجواء الجميلة للمسابقة
والمعلومات المفيدة وأحيانا الجديدة 
شكرا أستاذ نادر على تقديم الإفادة لنا وعلى المجهود الكبير
وكل سنة وحضرتك والأسرة الكريمة طيبين 
وكل سنة وجميع المشاركين بألف خير 
رمضان كريم :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## totatoty

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
 باذن الله تنور المسابقه يوم الثلاثاء
 شكرا اوركيد على الخير 
ويرجع لنا بالف سلامه يارب

----------


## Dr_rehab

عميد الاسكندرانيه

لعل المانع يكون خير

و ترجع لنا بالسلامة  يا رب

منتظرينك يوم الثلاثاء

----------


## نورسين

اخي العزيز اسكندراني
ان شالله يكون سبب غياب حضرتك خير
و ترجع بالسلامه

----------


## nariman

*تسجيل حضور*
*وانتظار للحلقه القادمه وبدايه المشاركه فيها باذن الله*

*تحياتى*

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوه الاعزاء

اشرف مجاهد 
مصراوية 
احلى كلمة
monmon
قلب مصر 
نور 
totatoty  
د/ رحاب 
نورسين 
والاستاذ حسن على مكالمته التليفونيه 

اتقدم لكم جميعا بخالص الشكر والتقدير 

على سالكم عنى 

لكم منى خالص التقدير والاحترام 

والحمد لله الشافى المعافى  من قبل ومن بعد 

كل عام وانتى بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم...
> 
> اجابة السؤال الاول
> سورتان في القرآن الكريم بدأت الأولى بكلمة أنتهت بها الثانية ، ماهما ؟
> 
> سورتا القدر والفجر
> 
> 
> 
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
Masrawya 


شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *لعلمك أنا خطى حلو بس يظهر إنى المراقبين بتوعك من النوعية اللى أنا إتعقدت منها يا ريت تمشيهم يا أستاذ نادر بدل ما أتعقد وهاضرب الحرس اللى إنت جيبتهم علشان ما أنطش من الشباك وهاهرب بعد ضربهم 
> 
> السؤال الأول:
> سورة القدر وسورة الفجر
> 
> السؤال الثانى:
> 
> المطعم بن عدي
> 
> ...





اخى العزيزة 
سامح 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحق كامل الدرجة 

3 


وخد بالك المراقبين  واخدين بالهم منك قوى 

ومنتظرين بره اللجنة انت حر 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم
> اجابه الحلقه الثالثه
> 
> 
> اجابه السؤال الاول
> سورتان في القرآن الكريم بدأت الأولى. بكلمة أنتهت بها الثانية ، ماهما ؟  سورتا القدر والفجر ...
> 
> اجابه السؤال الثانى
> في جوار من نزل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد عودته من الطائف؟
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
ام البنات 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> 1 من القرأن 
> نهاية سورة القدر هي بداية سورة الفجر 
> 
> 2 من السنة 
> 
> بعد عودة النبي من الطائف نزل بجوار  المطعم بن عدي
> 
> 3 من موضوع  ( كيف تبني محفظة استثمارية )
> ضوابط بناء محفظة
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
مصراويةجدا 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="2 80"]كل سنة وحضرتك طيب يا أستاذ نادر
> 
> وربنا يعود عليك وعلى الاسرة الكريمة الايام بخير
> 
> وتسلم ايدك على المسابقة
> 
> ومتجمعين دايما فى الخير والفرح أمين يارب
> 
> 
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
احلى كلمة 
كل عام وانتى بخير 

جزاك الله كل خير 

ارق سلامى وتحياتى لندى ونور 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> أستاذنا الحبيب .. تلك هي اجابة الحلقة الثالثة من مسابقتكم الكريمة
> اجابة السؤال الأول
> سورتا القدر والفجر
> اجابة السؤال الثاني
> المطعم بن عدي
> اجابة السؤال الثالث
> ‏1 -‏ يجب على المستثمر أن يعتمد على رأسماله الخاص في تمويل المحفظة دون أن يلجأ إلى الاقتراض.‏
> ‏2 -‏ يجب ‏أن يكون هناك جزء من المحفظة يحتوي على أسهم الشركات منخفضة المخاطر بعد أن يحدد المستثمر ‏مستوى المخاطر التي يستطيع أن يتحملها، على أن يحتوي على جزء من الأسهم ذات المخاطر العالية والتي يكون العائد بها مرتفعا، وذلك وفقا لقدرة المستثمر لتحمل مثل هذه المخاطر.
> ‏3 -‏ يجب تحديد الفترة الزمنية للاستثمار مسبقا، وأن يتم تحديد نوع الاستثمار من حيث المدة، فهل هو استثمار قصير الأجل أو طويل الأجل؟
> ...





اخى العزيز 
ابن رشد المصرى 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحق كامل الدرجة 

3 

دا انت ممتاز فى الاسئلة الادارية اهه كمان 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> السؤال الأول:
> سورة القدر وسورة الفجر
> 
> السؤال الثانى:
> 
> المطعم بن عدي
> 
> السؤال الثالث:
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
قيثارة 
شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> حل الحلقه الثالثه من مسابقه قاعه رجال الاعمال الرمضانيه 
> السؤال الاول 
> من القرآن الكريم 
> سورتان في القرآن الكريم بدأت الأولى بكلمة أنتهت بها الثانية ، ماهما ؟
> سورتا القدر والفجر والكلمه هى (الفجر )انتهت بها سوره القدر وبدأت بها سوره الفجر 
> السؤال الثانى 
> من السيره النبويه الشريقه 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
totatoty 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أهلا بيك أخى العزيز اسكندرانى
> يارب تكون بخير 
> 
> 
> السؤال الأول
> سورتان في القرآن الكريم بدأت الأولى بكلمة أنتهت بها الثانية ، ماهما ؟
> 
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
قلب مصر 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخ الفاضل .. اسكندراني
> 
> 
> 
> السؤال الاول : من القرآن الكريم
> ...





اخى العزيز 
ايمن خطاب 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحق كامل الدرجة 

3 

اللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس واشف والدة أيمن خطاب انت الشافي 
لا شفــــاء الا شفــــــاءك شفاء لا يغــــــــــــــادر سقما

اللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس واشف والدة أيمن خطاب انت الشافي 
لا شفــــاء الا شفــــــاءك شفاء لا يغــــــــــــــادر سقما

اللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس واشف والدة أيمن خطاب انت الشافي 
لا شفــــاء الا شفــــــاءك شفاء لا يغــــــــــــــادر سقما

دمت بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> 1- سورتان في القرآن بدأت الاولى بكلمه انتهت بها الثانيه هما : القدر و الفجر
> 2- نزل الرسول الكريم بعد عودته من الطائف في جوار : مطعم بن عدي
> 3- f: 
> ضوابط بناء محفظة
> وبجوار محددات إنشاء المحفظة فعليك أن تلتزم بالضوابط التالية أيضا عن عملية الإنشاء، وأبرزها:
> ‏1 -‏ يجب على المستثمر أن يعتمد على رأسماله الخاص في تمويل المحفظة دون أن يلجأ إلى الاقتراض.‏
> ‏2 -‏ يجب ‏أن يكون هناك جزء من المحفظة يحتوي على أسهم الشركات منخفضة المخاطر بعد أن يحدد المستثمر ‏مستوى المخاطر التي يستطيع أن يتحملها، على أن يحتوي على جزء من الأسهم ذات المخاطر العالية والتي يكون العائد بها مرتفعا، وذلك وفقا لقدرة المستثمر لتحمل مثل هذه المخاطر.
> ‏3 -‏ يجب تحديد الفترة الزمنية للاستثمار مسبقا، وأن يتم تحديد نوع الاستثمار من حيث المدة، فهل هو استثمار قصير الأجل أو طويل الأجل؟
> ‏4 -‏ أن يقوم المستثمر بين فترة وأخرى بإجراء التغيرات في مكونات المحفظة إذا ما تغيرت ظروفه بشكل ‏يسمح له بتحمل مخاطر أكبر أو بالعكس حسب ظروف السوق أو إذا ما اتضح انخفاض أداء أحد ‏الأسهم بصورة لافتة للنظر. أو قد تتحسن القيمة السوقية لعدد من الأسهم التي تتكون منها المحفظة ‏لترتفع قيمتها النسبية بشكل يؤدي إلى زيادة مستوى مخاطر المحفظة عما هو مخطط له بحيث تصبح ‏إعادة تشكيل لمكونات المحفظة مسألة لا مفر منها.
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
نورسين 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> سورتان في القرآن الكريم بدأت الأولى بكلمة أنتهت بها الثانية ، ماهما 
> سورة القدر وسورة الفجر
> 
> في جوار من نزل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد عودته من الطائف؟
> 
> المطعم بن عدي
> 
> ماهى ضوابط بناء محفظة؟؟
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
ام احمد 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> أخى الحبيب اسكندرانى  
> 
> كل رمضان أنت بخير واليك اجابات الحلقة الثالثة 
> 
> اجابة السؤال الأول /  سورتا القدر والفجر 
> 
> اجابة السؤال الثانى / المطعم بن عدي 
> ...








اخى العزيز 
اشرف 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحق كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السؤال الاول 
> 
>  سورتان في القرآن الكريم بدأت الأولى بكلمة أنتهت بها الثانية ، ماهما ؟
> 
>  سورتا القدر والفجر
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
monmon_aso1982 
كل عام وانتى بخير 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> الأخ الفاضل اسكندراني 
> 
> تحية طيّبة وبعد 
> 
> بالنسبة لإجابات الحلقة الثالثة 
> 
> فهي كالتالي :
> 
> 1-سورتان في القرآن الكريم بدأت الأولى بكلمة أنتهت بها الثانية ، ماهما ؟
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
نور 
كل عام وانتى بخير

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

النتيجة بعد الحلقة الثالثة 



مع اطيب امنياتى بالتوفيق  لكم جميعا

----------


## اسكندرانى

الحلقة الرابعة 


السؤال الاول 
من القرآن الكريم 

ماالسور القرآنية التي بدأت بالحمد لله ؟



السؤال الثانى 
من السيرة النبوية العطرة 

ما هو إسم أم المؤمنين أم سلمة؟



السؤال الثالث 
من موضوعات قاعة رجال الاعمال موضوع 

سمات الاجتماعات الفاشلة 

ماهى مهام السكرتارية

تحسب درجة هذا السؤال بعد وضع مشاركة فى الموضوع 



ستكون الاجابات من خلال نظام
الرسائل الخاصة 
سيقوم كل مشارك بارسال اجابته فى رسالة خاصة الى مشرف القاعة 
اسكندرانى 
حتى يوم الخميس   11 رمضان  الساعة 10 مساء 
سيتم  بعدها وضع الاجابات الصحيحه 
وسيجد كل مشارك اجابته 
ودرجة اجابته فى المسابقة 
وترتيبه بين المتسابقين 



اطيب تمنياتى لكم جميعا 
بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد معنا

----------


## sameh atiya

*أولاً ألف حمدالله على سلامتك يا أستاذ نادر
وبعد ذلك ألف ألف حمدالله على سلامتك يا اسكندرانى
وبعد كل هذا ألف حمدالله على سلامتكم إنتوا الإثنين*

----------


## nour2005

ألحمد لله على سلامتك أستاذ نادر 
منوّر المسابقة والمنتدى كلّه

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ألف حمد لله على سلامتك اخى الحبيب اسكندرانى 

شافاك الله وعافاك 

ظلمتك وما كانت عزووومة حلوووة ولا حاجة ولكن كله خير من الله سبحانه وتعالى 

وصدقنى اليوم كنت عند الدكتور ووالحمد لله طمنى وأعطانى علاج والشافى هو الله 

ربنا يشفينا ويشفى جميع المسلمين والمسلمات 

ألف حمد لله على سلامتك*

----------


## لؤلؤة مصر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ الفاضل اسكندرانى 
مرحبا بالعوده مره اخرى و حمدا لله على سلامتك
و ان شاء الله هذه المره هلحق المسابقه 
و عقبال ما الحق الحلقه الخامسه ان شاء الله*

----------


## monmon_aso1982

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الف الف حمدالله على السلامه 

بجد نورت المنتدى والمسابقه

وانشاء الله تفضل معانا على طول

ومتغبش عنا تانى 

لك تحياتى

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
حمداً لله على السلامه استاذ اسكندرانى

----------


## reda laby

أنا مش عارف حاجة
بس لاقى كل الردود حمدالله على السلامة
هو فى ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عموماً
حمدا لله على سلامتك
مش كده برضه

----------


## نورسين

الاخ العزيز اسكندراني
الف لا بأس عليك
و حمدالله عالسلامه
نورت المنتدى

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *ازيك يا أستاذ اسكندرانى كل سنه وحضرتك طيب .. دى اول مره أشارك فى المسابقه الجميله دى وان شاء الله متابعه معاكم*
> 
> *السؤال الأول*
> *السور القرأنيه التى بدأت بالحمدلله ..*
> *الفاتحه - الأنعام - الكهف - سبأ - فاطر* 
> 
> *السؤال الثانى*
> *اسم أم المؤمنين ام سلمه*
> *هند بنت أبى أميه* 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
ناريمان 
شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم...
> حمد لله على السلامه أ.اسكندرانى
> اجابة الحلقة الرابعه
> 
> السؤال الاول
> ماالسور القرآنية التي بدأت بالحمد لله ؟
> 
> الفاتحة ، الانعام ، الكهف ، سبأ ، فاطر
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
Masrawya 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخ الفاضل .. اسكندراني
> 
> 
> 
> السؤال الاول : من القرآن الكريم
> ...





اخى العزيز 
ايمن خطاب  


اجابة صحيحه تستحق كامل الدرجة 
3 



اللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس واشف والدة أيمن خطاب انت الشافي 
لا شفــــاء الا شفــــــاءك شفاء لا يغــــــــــــــادر سقما

اللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس واشف والدة أيمن خطاب انت الشافي 
لا شفــــاء الا شفــــــاءك شفاء لا يغــــــــــــــادر سقما

اللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس واشف والدة أيمن خطاب انت الشافي 
لا شفــــاء الا شفــــــاءك شفاء لا يغــــــــــــــادر سقما





دمت بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> الحلقة الرابعة
> السؤال الاول
> 
> سورة الفاتحة
> 
> السؤال الثانى
> الاسم الحقيقى 
> لأم سلمة
> هند بنت أبى أمية 
> ...





اخى العزيز 
رضا لابى 
شكرا على الاجابة 

السؤال الاول لم تكمل باقى السور

 وهى   الانعام ، الكهف ، سبأ ، فاطر 



2 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> تحية طيبة وبعد
> 
> الحلقة الرابعة 
> 
> السؤال الاول
> من القرآن الكريم
> 
> ماالسور القرآنية التي بدأت بالحمد لله ؟
> الفاتحة ، الانعام ، الكهف ، سبأ ، فاطر .
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
نــــور  

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="14 80"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> أخى الحبيب اسكندرانى الغالى    
> 
> ألف حمد لله على سلامتك وكله ان شاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
> 
> ربنا يسعدك ويسعد جميع المسلمين والمسلمات ورمضان كريم 
> 
> اليك اجابات الحلقة الرابعة : 
> ...





اخى اللحبيب 
اشرف  

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحق كامل الدرجة 

3 

متقلقش يا اخى الحبيب حضرتك حتدخل لجنة رأفة 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="12 80"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> الاخ الكريم اسكندرانى 
> فى كل مره ادخل و مش بلحق الحلقه و يفتنى الميعاد 
> هذه المره ان شاء الله اكون موفقه فى الاجابه 
>               السؤال الاول 
> الفاتحة ، الانعام ، الكهف ، سبأ ، فاطر
>           السؤال الثانى 
>  أم سلمـة هي هند بنت أبي أمية بن المغيرة بن عبد الله بن عمر بن مخزوم بن يقظـة بن مرّة المخزومية
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
لؤلؤة مصر  

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="1 80"]السؤال الاول
> 
> الفاتحة و الانعام و الكهف و سبأ و فاطر 
> 
> 
> السؤال الثانى
> 
> هند بنت سهيل المعروف بأبى أمية بن المغيرة
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
احلى كلمة  

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

ارق تحياتى لكل الاسرة الكريمة 

مفيش صينيه كنافة بالقشده من ايد ابو على الطيب 

ربنا يبارك لكم وفيكم وعليكم وفى ذريتكم يارب 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *السلام عليكم إزيك يا أستاذ نادر
> شفت أنا كويس إزاى ومش مشاغب ولا حاجه
> 
> السؤال الأول:
> خمس سور 
> إوعى تكون عايز أسمائهم
> سورة الكهف وسورة سبأ وسورة الأنعام وسورة فاطر وفاتحة الكتاب
> 
> السؤال الثانى:
> ...





اخى العزيز 
سامح  

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحق كامل الدرجة 

3 


هو انت مش مشاغب ولا اى حاجة 

انت نسمه كده 

مشفتش فى رقتك 

استعد ياباشا للاسئلة الصعبة 

وحنشوف اخرة المشاغبة يا سامح 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم
> اجابه الحلقه الرابعه
> السؤال الاول
> ماالسور القرآنية التي بدأت بالحمد لله ؟
> السور هى :الفاتحة ، الانعام ، الكهف ، سبأ ، فاطر
> 
> السؤال الثانى
> ما هو إسم أم المؤمنين أم سلمة؟
> ام المؤمنين هى: هند بنت أبي أميه
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
ام البنات 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
>  حمد لله على سلامتك اخى اسكندرانى شفاك الله وعفاك  
> اجابه الحلقه الرابعه 
> السؤال الاول
>  من القرآن الكريم
> ماالسور القرآنية التي بدأت بالحمد لله ؟
>   سوره الفاتحة ، الانعام ، الكهف ، سبأ ، فاطر 
> السؤال الثانى
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
totatoty 
كل عام وانتى بخير 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ماالسور القرآنية التي بدأت بالحمد لله
> 
> الفاتحة ، الانعام ، الكهف ، سبأ ، فاطر 
> 
> ما هو إسم أم المؤمنين أم سلمة؟
> هي هند بنت سهيل المعروف بأبي أمية بن المغيرة، 
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
ام احمد  

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="12 80"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ماالسور القرآنية التي بدأت بالحمد لله?
> 
> الفاتحة ، الانعام ، الكهف ، سبأ ، فاطر 
> 
> 
> ما هو إسم أم المؤمنين أم سلمة؟
> هي هند بنت سهيل المعروف بأبي أمية بن المغيرة، أم سلمة 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
قيثارة 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> 1- السور القرآنيه التي بدأت بالحمد لله هي (الفاتحه - الانعام - فاطر  - الكهف - سبأ )
> 2- اسم ام المؤمنين ام سلمه ( هند بنت سهيل )
> 3- مهام السكرتاريه هي :
> 
> قبل الاجتماع: تقع ترتيبات التحضير للاجتماع على عاتق السكرتير.
> اثناء الاجتماع: تقع ترتيبات سير الاجتماع على السكرتير:
> مهام السكرتير اثناء الاجتماع وتشمل ما يلي:
> الإدارة وتأمين التجهيزات والخدمات.
> دعم رئيس الاجتماع .
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
نورسين 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *السؤال الاول
> 
> 
> ما السور القرآنية التي بدأت بالحمد لله ؟
> 
>  الفاتحه - الانعام - الكهف - سبا - فاطر
> 
> 
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
monmon 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

النتيجة بعد الحلقة الرابعة 



مع اطيب امنياتى بالتوفيق  لكم جميعا

----------


## اسكندرانى

الحلقة الخامسه 


السؤال الاول 
من القرآن الكريم 

ماالحشرة والطائر اللذان تكلما كما جاء في القرآن الكريم ؟



السؤال الثانى 
من السيرة النبوية العطرة 

فيمن قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " هذا منى وأنا منه ، أَقَتَلَ سبعة ثم قتلوه؟ هذا منى وأنا منه ، أَقَتَلَ سبعة ثم قتلوه؟ هذا منى وأنا منه "؟؟؟



السؤال الثالث 
من موضوعات قاعة رجال الاعمال موضوع 
الإدارة الماليه 

ما وظيفة قسم المحاسبة 

تحسب درجة هذا السؤال بعد وضع مشاركة فى الموضوع 



ستكون الاجابات من خلال نظام
الرسائل الخاصة 
سيقوم كل مشارك بارسال اجابته فى رسالة خاصة الى مشرف القاعة 
اسكندرانى 
حتى يوم السبت 13 رمضان  الساعة 10 مساء 
سيتم  بعدها وضع الاجابات الصحيحه 
وسيجد كل مشارك اجابته 
ودرجة اجابته فى المسابقة 
وترتيبه بين المتسابقين 



اطيب تمنياتى لكم جميعا 
بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد معنا

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى الحبيب اسكندرانى 

يارب تكون بخير وبصحة جيدة ان شاء الله 

برجاء تصحيح ميعاد استلام اجابات الحلقة الخامسة لأنك كاتب يوم الخميس 11/9

بمعنى ان تنتهى استلام الاجابات قبل طرح الأسئلة أساسا ..... ههههه

الله يسعد أيامك ويبارك لنا فيك

ولا تنسوا ذكر الله

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله *

----------


## kethara

*

أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى نادر

الف حمدلله على سلامتك اخى سلمت من كل شر

ومرحبا بعودة المسابقه المبدعه وتحيتى لمجهودك 

الطيب المبذول هنا ولذلك تجلت الروعه بثانيا العمل

رعاك الله أخى ومنحك الصحه والخير

ان شاء الله تكون الأجابات صحيحة

مع تحيتـــى

*

----------


## reda laby

[frame="12 80"]أخى الحبيب نادر
عود حميد
وألف شكر وتحية على المسابقة الرائعة 
ولكن عدم استمرارى فى حلها
إنشغالى بالفوازير اللى باقوم بتأليفها ومتابعتها 
مع الأعضاء المتسابقين
فى نفس توقيت عرض مسابقتكم
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 
كل سنة وانت طيب[/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ألف حمد لله على سلامتك أخى الحبيب نادر 
> 
> وكل رمضان انت بخير وسعادة وكل من حولك 
> 
> واليك اجابات الحلقة لخامسة ان شاء الله 
> 
> * الأول : الحشرة هى النملة والطائر هو الهدهد 
> ...





اخى العزيز 
اشرف  

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحق كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> أخي العزيز اسكندراني
> 
> تحيّة طيّبة وبعد 
> 
> إجابات الحلقة الخامسة
> 
> السؤال الاول 
> من القرآن الكريم
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
نــور 

شكرا على الاجابة  النموذجيه 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم
> اجابه السؤال الاول
> ماالحشرة والطائر اللذان تكلما كما جاء في القرآن الكريم ؟
> النمله والهدهد
> 
> اجابه السؤال الثانىجُليبيب 
> – بضم الجيم  ، وهو أنصارى له ذكر فى حديث أبى برزة الأسلمى فى إنكاح رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) ابنة رجل من الأنصار ، وكان قصيراً دميما فكأن الأنصارى أبا الجارية وامرأته كرها ذلك فسمعت الجارية بما أراد رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) فتلت قول الله تعالى: "وَمَا كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ وَلَا مُؤْمِنَةٍ إِذَا قَضَى اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَمْراً أَن يَكُونَ لَهُمُ الْخِيَرَةُ مِنْ أَمْرِهِمْ" [الأحزاب : 36]
> وقالت: رضيت وسلمت لما يرضى به رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم).
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
ام البنات 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="1 80"]السؤال الاول
> 
> النملة وهدهد سليمان
> 
> 
> السؤال الثانى
> الصحابي الجليل جليبيب 
> 
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
احلى كلمة 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

جزاك الله كل خير 

بارك الله فيك واخى الحبيب حسن وفى نور وندى يارب

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم...
> اجابة الحلقة الخامسه
> 
> 
> السؤال الاول
> ماالحشرة والطائر اللذان تكلما كما جاء في القرآن الكريم ؟
> 
> النمله و الهدهد
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
Masrawya 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السؤال الاول
> الهدهد والنملة
> 
> السؤال الثانى
> العباس بن عبد المطلب
> 
> السؤال الثالث
> قسم المحاسبة: 
> 
> ...





اخى العزيز 
رضا لابى 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة السؤال الثانى 

الصحابي الجليل جليبيب 
2 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [CENTER]*السؤال الأول*
> 
> *ماالحشرة والطائر اللذان تكلما كما جاء في القرآن الكريم ؟*
> 
> *- النمله والهدهد*
> 
> 
> *السؤال الثانى*
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
ناريمان 

شكرا على الاجابة 


اجابة السؤال الثانى 

الصحابي الجليل جليبيب 

2 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخ الفاضل .. اسكندراني
> 
> 
> 
> السؤال الاول : من القرآن الكريم
> ...





اخت العزيز 
ايمن خطاب  

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحق كامل الدرجة 

3 

اللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس واشف والدة أيمن خطاب انت الشافي 
لا شفــــاء الا شفــــــاءك شفاء لا يغــــــــــــــادر سقما


اللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس واشف والدة أيمن خطاب انت الشافي 
لا شفــــاء الا شفــــــاءك شفاء لا يغــــــــــــــادر سقما


اللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس واشف والدة أيمن خطاب انت الشافي 
لا شفــــاء الا شفــــــاءك شفاء لا يغــــــــــــــادر سقما

دمت بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="15 80"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> الاخ الكريم اسكندرانى 
> اجابة الحلقه الخامسه 
> السؤال الاول 
> النمله و الهدهد
> السؤال الثانى 
> الصحابى جليبيب و هو كان من الانصار 
> السؤال الثالث 
> وظيفة قسم المحاسبه 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
لؤلؤة مصر  

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير 




]

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ماالحشرة والطائر اللذان تكلما كما جاء في القرآن الكريم 
> 
> النملة والهدهد
> 
> 
> فيمن قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " هذا منى وأنا منه ، أَقَتَلَ سبعة ثم قتلوه؟ هذا منى وأنا منه ، أَقَتَلَ سبعة ثم قتلوه؟ هذا منى وأنا منه "؟؟؟
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
ام احمد 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="12 80"]السؤال الاول
> 
> النملة وهدهد سليمان
> 
> 
> السؤال الثانى
> الصحابي الجليل جليبيب 
> 
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
قيثارة 

شكرا على الاجابة 

للاسف لم تردى فى الموضوع 

2 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> 1- الحشره و الطائر اللذان تكلما كما جاء في القرآن الكريم هما ( النمله و الهدهد )
> 2- الذي قال فيه رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : اقتل سبعه ثم قتلوه ؟ هذا مني و انا منه --- هو ( صحابي اسمه جليبيب )
> 3- و ظيفة قسم المحاسبه :
> 
> ويقوم هذا القسم بإعداد القيود المحاسبية والتسويات بالدفاتر والحسابات المختلفة وعمل المطابقات، وتشمل ما يلي:
> 
> أ) اليومية العامة: وتختص بما يلي:
> 
> 1- قيد أوامر الصرف التي أعدت لها شيكات أو أوامر دفع حسب تسلسل أولوية إنجازها.
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
نورسين 
شكرا على الاجابة 

للاسف لم تضعى مشاركة فى الموضوع 

2 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> اجابه الحلقه الخامسه
> 
> 
> السؤال الاول 
> 
> 
>  ماالحشرة والطائر اللذان تكلما كما جاء في القرآن الكريم ؟
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
امانى  
كل عام وانتى بخير 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> يا راجل رد السلام ده السلام لله 
> 
> خلينا فى الأسئلة أحسن
> 
> السؤال الأول:
> النملة و الهدهد
> والأيتان كالتالي
> 
> ...





اخى العزيز 
سامح  

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحق كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> اجابه الحلقه الخامسه 
> السؤال الأول 
> من القرآن الكريم 
> ماالحشرة والطائر اللذان تكلما كما جاء في القرآن الكريم 
> الهدهد والنمله وكلما سيدنا سليمان عليه السلام 
> 
> السؤال الثانى 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
totatoty 
كل عام وانتى بخير 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> سؤال القرآن الكريم :
> اجابته / النملة والهدهد _ وطبعاً النمله هي الحشرة والهدهد هو الطائر _
> 
> سؤال السنة النبوية :
> إجابته / الصحابي الجليل جليبيب الانصاري رضي الله عنه وأرضاه
> 
> اجابة سؤال قاعة رجال الاعمال:
> وظيفة قسم المحاسبة كما وردت في الموضوع :
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
مصراويةجدا 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

النتيجة بعد الحلقة الخامسه 



مع اطيب امنياتى بالتوفيق  لكم جميعا

----------


## اسكندرانى

الحلقة السادسة 


السؤال الاول 
من القرآن الكريم 

كم عدد السور المفتتحة بالحروف المقطعة ؟؟



السؤال الثانى 
من السيرة النبوية العطرة 

من هم كتبة  الرسول صلى الله علية وسلم ؟ اذكر 5 فقط 



السؤال الثالث 
من موضوعات قاعة رجال الاعمال موضوع 

أخطاء مميته للاداريين 

ماهى اخطاء الاداريين ؟


تحسب درجة هذا السؤال بعد وضع مشاركة فى الموضوع 



ستكون الاجابات من خلال نظام
الرسائل الخاصة 
سيقوم كل مشارك بارسال اجابته فى رسالة خاصة الى مشرف القاعة 
اسكندرانى 
حتى يوم الاثنين 15 رمضان  الساعة 10 مساء 
سيتم  بعدها وضع الاجابات الصحيحه 
وسيجد كل مشارك اجابته 
ودرجة اجابته فى المسابقة 
وترتيبه بين المتسابقين 



اطيب تمنياتى لكم جميعا 
بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد معنا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أخى العزيز ....اسكندرانى
أحب أولاً أن أعرب لك عن شديد إعجابى بمسابقة قاعة رجال الأعمال وللحق هى من أفضل المسابقات التى رأيتها فى المنتدى حتى الان
وفى الحقيقة انا حزينة جداً أن ظروفى لم تسمح لى فى الإشتراك فيها ولكن هذا لا يمنع أن أسجل إعجابى بالمسابقة وتمنياتى للجميع بالتوفيق بإذن الله ... تحياتى لحضرتك ولمجهودك الرائع ونلتقى إن شاء الله فى مواضيع و (مسابقات) قادمة إن شاء الله...
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب

----------


## اسكندرانى

> ألأخ الفاضل اسكندراني
> 
> تحية طيبة وبعد
> 
> إجابات الحلقة السادسة
> السؤال الاول
> كم عدد السور المفتتحة بالحروف المقطعة ؟؟
> 
> يوجد في القرآن الكريم تسع وعشرون سورة تبدأ بحروف مقطعة(1)، 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
نــور 

شكرا على الاجابة  النموذجيه 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى ضعف الدرجة الكاملة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="15 80"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> الاخ الكريم اسكندرانى 
> اجابة الحلقه السادسة
> 
> السؤال الاول 
> تسع وعشرون سوره أولها البقرة وآخرها
> 
> 
> القلم ، ومنها الأحادية مثل : ص ، ق ، ن ، ومنها
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
لؤلؤة مصر  

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> ****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ازيك اخى الحبيب اسكندرانى وربنا يقويك ويبارك لنا فيك على متابعة 
> 
> هذه المسابقة وان شاء الله نصل لهدفها الراقى أخى فى الله 
> ...





اخى الحبيب
اشرف 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحق كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم....
> اجابة الحلقة السادسة
> 
> السؤال الاول 
> كم عدد السور المفتتحة بالحروف المقطعة ؟؟
> 
> تسع وعشرون سوره أولها البقرة وآخرها القلم 
> 
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
Masrawya 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخ الفاضل .. اسكندراني
> 
> 
> 
> السؤال الاول : من القرآن الكريم
> ...





اخى العزيز 
ايمن خطاب 


شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحق كامل الدرجة 

3 

اللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس واشف والدة أيمن خطاب انت الشافي 
لا شفــــاء الا شفــــــاءك شفاء لا يغــــــــــــــادر سقما

اللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس واشف والدة أيمن خطاب انت الشافي 
لا شفــــاء الا شفــــــاءك شفاء لا يغــــــــــــــادر سقما

اللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس واشف والدة أيمن خطاب انت الشافي 
لا شفــــاء الا شفــــــاءك شفاء لا يغــــــــــــــادر سقما

دمت بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> اجابه الحلقه السادسه
> 
> 
> السؤال الاول
> 
> 
> كم عدد السور المفتتحة بالحروف المقطعة ؟؟
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
امانى 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> حل الحلقه السادسه من مسابقه قاعه رجال الاعمال الرمضانيه
> 
> السؤال الأول 
> من القرآن الكريم 
> كم عدد السور المفتتحة بالحروف المقطعة ؟؟
>  تسع وعشرون سوره أولها البقرة وآخرها
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
totatoty 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *السؤال الأول:
> 
> 29 سورة
> 
> السؤال الثانى:
>  سيدنا علي بن أبي طالب ، والزبير بن العوام ، وعامر بن فهيرة  وزيد بن ثابت  ومعاوية ابن أبي سفيان 
> 
> السؤال الثالث:
> 
> ...





اخى العزيز 
سامح 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحق كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> 
> اجابة السؤال الأول 
>  وعددهم كما علمت تسع وعشرون سوره ( 29 )
> 
> تسع وعشرون سوره أولها البقرة وآخرها القلم ،
> 
> 
> اجابة السؤال الثانى
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
قيثارة 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *السؤال الأول*
> 
> *-  29 سوره أولها البقره واخرها القلم*
> 
> 
> *السؤال الثانى*
> 
> *- أبو بكر الصديق*
> *- عمر بن الخطاب*
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
ناريمان 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> كم عدد السور المفتتحة بالحروف المقطعة ؟؟
> 
> تسع وعشرون سوره 
> 
> من هم كتبة الرسول صلى الله علية وسلم 
> 
> 
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
ام احمد  

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> - عدد السور التي تبدأ بالحروف المقطعه (29 )
> 2- من كتبة الرسول الكريم ( ابو بكر الصديق ، عثمان بن عفان ، عمر بن الخطاب ، علي بن ابي طالب ، عمرو بن العاص )
> 3- اخطاء الاداريين هي :
> 
> 1- محاولة السيطرة على كل صغيرة وكبيرة
> 
> 2- اعطاء تعليمات غير واضحة مما ينتج عنه اخطاء في تنفيذ المهام
> 
> 3- عدم توفير الجو من الاستمرارية والعقلانية
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
نورسين 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

النتيجة بعد الحلقة السادسة 



مع اطيب امنياتى بالتوفيق  لكم جميعا

----------


## اسكندرانى

الحلقة السابعة 


السؤال الاول 
من القرآن الكريم 

ماأسماء يوم القيامة التي وردت في القرآن الكريم ؟؟؟



السؤال الثانى 
من السيرة النبوية العطرة 

 نادى بلالاً : إنَّ رسولَ الله يأمرُكم بطلب عدوكم، ولا يخرجُ معنا إلا مَن شَهِد القتالَ بالأمسِ ؟؟

ما اسم هذه الغزو ؟؟ وما فائدتها ؟؟



السؤال الثالث 
من موضوعات قاعة رجال الاعمال موضوع 

ما هو الئتمان 

ماهى السياسة الائتمانية؟؟

تحسب درجة هذا السؤال بعد وضع مشاركة فى الموضوع 



ستكون الاجابات من خلال نظام
الرسائل الخاصة 
سيقوم كل مشارك بارسال اجابته فى رسالة خاصة الى مشرف القاعة 
اسكندرانى 
حتى يوم الاربعاء  17 رمضان  الساعة 10 مساء 
سيتم  بعدها وضع الاجابات الصحيحه 
وسيجد كل مشارك اجابته 
ودرجة اجابته فى المسابقة 
وترتيبه بين المتسابقين 



اطيب تمنياتى لكم جميعا 
بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد معنا

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *[frame="7 80"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته اخى الكريم اسكندرانى 
> اجابه الحلقه السابعه 
> السؤال الاول 
> القيامة ، القارعة ، الحاقة ، الساعة ، اليوم الآخر ، البعث ، يوم التغابن ، النبأ ، العظيم ، الواقعة ، يوم الفصل ، يوم الجمع ، الطامة الكبرى ، الصاخة ، الراجفة 
> السؤال الثانى 
> غزوة حمراء الأسد 
> الفوائد من غزوة حمراء الأسد
> . إن خروج الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- إلى حمراء الأسد يعد مظهراً من مظاهر الكمال المحمدي من: شجاعة وتحمل وصبر وعدم الاستسلام لأي مظهر من مظاهر الهزيمة، وحسن سياسة، وبياناً لفضل أصحاب محمد -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وما كانوا عليه من طاعة وصبر وتحمل، واستجابة لله والرسول، وفيهم نزل قول الله - تعالى-: ((الَّذِينَ اسْتَجَابُواْ لِلّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ مِن بَعْدِ مَآ أَصَابَهُمُ الْقَرْحُ لِلَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُواْ مِنْهُمْ وَاتَّقَواْ أَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ الَّذِينَ قَالَ لَهُمُ النَّاسُ إِنَّ النَّاسَ قَدْ جَمَعُواْ لَكُمْ فَاخْشَوْهُمْ فَزَادَهُمْ إِيمَاناً وَقَالُواْ حَسْبُنَا اللّهُ وَنِعْمَ الْوَكِيلُ فَانقَلَبُواْ بِنِعْمَةٍ مِّنَ اللّهِ وَفَضْلٍ لَّمْ يَمْسَسْهُمْ سُوءٌ وَاتَّبَعُواْ رِضْوَانَ اللّهِ وَاللّهُ ذُو فَضْلٍ عَظِيمٍ)) آل عمران: 172-174
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
لؤلؤة مصر  

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم....
> اجابة الحلقة السابعة
> 
> السؤال الاول
> ماأسماء يوم القيامة التي وردت في القرآن الكريم ؟؟؟
> 
> القيامة ، القارعة ، الحاقة ، الساعة ، اليوم الآخر ، البعث ، يوم التغابن ، النبأ ، العظيم ، الواقعة ، يوم الفصل ، يوم الجمع ، الطامة الكبرى ، الصاخة ، الراجفة 
> 
> السؤال الثانى
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
Masrawya  

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> اخى الحبيب اسكندرانى 
> 
> ربنا يقويك على تكملة المسابقة والوصول بها الى نهايتها ان شاء الله على خير 
> 
> واليك اجابات حلقتنا السابعة ان شاء الله تعالى >>>
> 
> ...





اخى العزيز 
 اشرف 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحق كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> ألأخ الفاضل 
> 
> اسكندراني 
> 
> أسعد الله أوقاتكم بكل خير
> 
> الحلقة السابعة 
> السؤال الاول 
> من القرآن الكريم
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
نــور 
كل عام وانتى بخير 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *السؤال الأول*
> 
> *يوم القيامه , اليوم الاخر , الاخره , الساعه , يوم البعث , يوم الخروج , القارعه , الواقعه , يوم الدين , الطامه الكبرى , الغاشيه , يوم الحساب , الحاقه , يوم الجمع , يوم التغابن , اليوم المشهود , يوم الفتح , اليوم العظيم* 
> *السؤال الثانى* 
> *غزوه حمراء الأسد* 
> *الفوائد*
> 1.إن خروج الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- إلى حمراء الأسد يعد مظهراً من مظاهر الكمال المحمدي من: شجاعة وتحمل وصبر وعدم الاستسلام لأي مظهر من مظاهر الهزيمة، وحسن سياسة، وبياناً لفضل أصحاب محمد -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وما كانوا عليه من طاعة وصبر وتحمل، واستجابة لله والرسول، وفيهم نزل قول الله - تعالى-: ((الَّذِينَ اسْتَجَابُواْ لِلّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ مِن بَعْدِ مَآ أَصَابَهُمُ الْقَرْحُ لِلَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُواْ مِنْهُمْ وَاتَّقَواْ أَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ الَّذِينَ قَالَ لَهُمُ النَّاسُ إِنَّ النَّاسَ قَدْ جَمَعُواْ لَكُمْ فَاخْشَوْهُمْ فَزَادَهُمْ إِيمَاناً وَقَالُواْ حَسْبُنَا اللّهُ وَنِعْمَ الْوَكِيلُ فَانقَلَبُواْ بِنِعْمَةٍ مِّنَ اللّهِ وَفَضْلٍ لَّمْ يَمْسَسْهُمْ سُوءٌ وَاتَّبَعُواْ رِضْوَانَ اللّهِ وَاللّهُ ذُو فَضْلٍ عَظِيمٍ)) آل عمران: 172-174 
> *2.تأثير الدعاية في نفوس غير الصابرين، ولذا كان خطر الدعاية عظيماً ووجب اتقاؤه* 
> *3.تقرير مبدأ: المؤمن لا يلدغ من جحر واحد مرتين* 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
ناريمان 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> اجابه الحلقه السابعه 
> من مسابقه قاعه رجال الاعمال الرمضانيه 
> السؤال الأول 
> من القرآن الكريم 
> ماأسماء يوم القيامة التي وردت في القرآن الكريم ؟؟؟
> 
> القيامة ، القارعة ، الحاقة ، الساعة ، اليوم الآخر ، البعث ، يوم التغابن ، النبأ العظيم ، الواقعة ، يوم الفصل ، يوم الجمع ، الطامة الكبرى ، الصاخة ، الراجفة
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
totatoty 


شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخ الفاضل .. اسكندراني
> 
> 
> 
> السؤال الاول : من القرآن الكريم
> ...





اخى العزيز 
ايمن خطاب 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحق كامل الدرجة 

3 

اللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس واشف والدة أيمن خطاب انت الشافي 
لا شفــــاء الا شفــــــاءك شفاء لا يغــــــــــــــادر سقما

اللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس واشف والدة أيمن خطاب انت الشافي 
لا شفــــاء الا شفــــــاءك شفاء لا يغــــــــــــــادر سقما

اللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس واشف والدة أيمن خطاب انت الشافي 
لا شفــــاء الا شفــــــاءك شفاء لا يغــــــــــــــادر سقما
دمت بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> 
> ماأسماء يوم القيامة التي وردت في القرآن الكريم ؟؟؟
> 
> القيامة ، القارعة ، الحاقة ، الساعة ، اليوم الآخر ، البعث ، يوم التغابن ، النبأ العظيم ، الواقعة ، يوم الفصل ، يوم الجمع ، الطامة الكبرى ، الصاخة ، الراجفة 
> 
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
ام احمد  

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> 
> 
> أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى نادر 
> 
> اجابة السؤال الأول 
> 
> القيامة ، القارعة ، الحاقة ، الساعة ، اليوم الآخر ، البعث ، يوم التغابن ، النبأ العظيم ، الواقعة ، يوم الفصل ، يوم الجمع ، الطامة الكبرى ، الصاخة ، الراجفة
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
قيثارة 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> 1- اسماء يوم القيامه التي وردت في القرآن الكريم :
> ( القيامه ، القارعه ، الحاقه ، الساعه ، اليوم الآخر البعث ، يوم التغابن ، النبأ العظيم ، الواقعه ، يوم الفصل ، يوم الجمع ، الطامة الكبرى ، الصاخه ، الراجفه )
> 2- الغزوه هي غزوة حمراء الاسد والتي لا يمكن اعتبارها غزوه منفصله عن غزوة احد
> و كانت فائدتها انها علمت المسلمين انه يجب طاعة القائد في السفر و المعارك للحفاظ على وحدة الصف
> كما يجب اظهار قوة المسلمين ولو بالخدعه حتى لا يطمع بضعفهم العدو
> 3- السياسه الائتمانيه هي 
>  إطار ينظم عملية دراسة ومنح ومتابعة التسهيلات الائتمانية وتحديد التكلفة والشروط الواجب استيفائها، وبجانب توافر مرونة وشمول وتكامل وثبات هذه السياسة، يجب وجود توازن بين المجالات، تنوع الأنشطة والمناطق، توافر السيولة وحسن توظيفها، تناسب درجة الربحية مع درجة المخاطر، الأمان في توظيف الأموال أي ضمان استردادها وتحقق عائد مناسب
> و لك خالص تحياتي





اختى العزيزة 
نورسين 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> 
> السؤال الأول:
> 
>  القيامة ، القارعة ، الحاقة ، الساعة 
> ، اليوم الآخر ، البعث ، يوم التغابن ، النبأ 
> العظيم ، الواقعة ، يوم الفصل ، يوم الجمع 
> ، الطامة الكبرى ، الصاخة ، الراجفة 
> 
> ...





اخى العزيز 
سامح  

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحق كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> اجابه الحلقه
>  ماأسماء يوم القيامة التي وردت في القرآن الكريم ؟
>  القيامة ، القارعة ، الحاقة ، الساعة ، اليوم الآخر ، البعث ، يوم التغابن ، النبأ العظيم ...
> اجابه السؤال الثانى
> 
> الغزوة هى : حمراء الأسد
> الفوائد المستخلصه :
> إن خروج الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- إلى حمراء الأسد يعد مظهراً من مظاهر الكمال المحمدي من:
>  شجاعة وتحمل وصبر وعدم الاستسلام لأي مظهر من مظاهر الهزيمة، وحسن سياسة، وبياناً لفضل أصحاب محمد -صلى الله عليه وسلم-
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
ام البنات 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> _السؤال الاول 
> 
> 
>  ماأسماء يوم القيامة التي وردت في القرآن الكريم ؟
> 
> القيامة ، القارعة ، الحاقة ، الساعة ، اليوم الآخر ، البعث ، يوم التغابن ، النبأ العظيم ، الواقعة ، يوم الفصل ، يوم الجمع ، الطامة الكبرى ، الصاخة ، الراجفة .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
امانى 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

النتيجة بعد الحلقة السابعة 



مع اطيب امنياتى بالتوفيق  لكم جميعا

----------


## اسكندرانى

الحلقة الثامنه 


السؤال الاول 
من القرآن الكريم 

 في أي سورة ورد ذكر غزوة تبوك ؟؟؟؟



السؤال الثانى 
من السيرة النبوية العطرة 

  كَمْ رمضانَ صامَ الرَّسُولُ-صَلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسَلَّمَ ؟؟؟



السؤال الثالث 
من موضوعات قاعة رجال الاعمال موضوع 

الإدارة بالأهداف فى عشرة مبادئ 

ماهى الخطوات الخمس التى تمر بها الادارة بالاهداف ؟؟

تحسب درجة هذا السؤال بعد وضع مشاركة فى الموضوع 



ستكون الاجابات من خلال نظام
الرسائل الخاصة 
سيقوم كل مشارك بارسال اجابته فى رسالة خاصة الى مشرف القاعة 
اسكندرانى 
حتى يوم الجمعة  19 رمضان  الساعة 10 مساء 
سيتم  بعدها وضع الاجابات الصحيحه 
وسيجد كل مشارك اجابته 
ودرجة اجابته فى المسابقة 
وترتيبه بين المتسابقين 



اطيب تمنياتى لكم جميعا 
بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد معنا

----------


## sameh atiya

بكره أكون خسران وعلشان كده ما بحبش أشارك فى مسابقة أنا إتأخرت فى المشاركة فيها من الأول :Smart: 
 إمبارح بعد ما جهزت الرسالة وعملت إعتمد بلحظات قليلة الكهرباء قطعت :No: 
قلت وأخر يوم كان إمبارح قلت أبقى أدخل تانى بالليل تعبت فنمت وما دخلتش وعملت كام مشوار لما صحيت كانت الساعه بقت 2 ونصف بالليل قلت ضاع يوم من المسابقة خلاص أنا مش هاشارك تانى :Bye2: 
وكنت مُصر على عدم إكمال مشاركات فى المسابقة تانى لكن بعد ما دخلت والرسالة تمت ووصلت 
فرحت قوى قوى وقلت يظهر إنى هاكمل :: 
وكمان فى ملحوظة خاصة : شكراً يا أستاذ نادر على نقطة خاصة وشكراً على المسابقة من تانى :f: 




> اخى العزيز 
> سامح  
> 
> شكرا على الاجابة 
> 
> اجابة صحيحه تستحق كامل الدرجة 
> 
> 3 
> 
> دمت بكل خير

----------


## sameh atiya

أستاذ نادر السؤال الأول مكرر من قبل على فكرة
بس أنا هابعث الإجابة وماليش دعوه  ::

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم....
> اجابة الحلقة الثامنه
> 
> السؤال الاول
> في أي سورة ورد ذكر غزوة تبوك ؟؟؟؟
> 
> في سورة التوبه.
> 
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
Masrawya 
شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم
> 
> السؤال الاول :
> في اي سورة ذكرت غزوة تبوك ؟
> في سورة التوبة 
> 
> السؤال الثاني :
> كم رمضان صام النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم ؟
> اجمع العلماء علي ان النبي  صلي الله عليه وسلم قد صام تسع سنين 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
مصراويةجدا 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> الحلقة الثامنه
> السؤال الاول 
> من القرآن الكريم
> في أي سورة ورد ذكر غزوة تبوك ؟؟؟؟
> 
> في سورة التوبة 
> 
> السؤال الثانى 
> من السيرة النبوية العطرة
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
نـــور 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخ الفاضل .. اسكندراني
> 
> 
> 
> السؤال الاول : من القرآن الكريم
> ...





اخى العزيز 
ايمن  

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحق كامل الدرجة 

3 


للهم اغفر لها وارحمها وعافها واعف عنها

اللهم أكرم نُزُلها ووسع مُدخلهُا واغسلها بالماء والثلج والبرد

اللهم نقها من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس

اللهم أبدلها داراً خيراً من دارها وأهلاً خيراً من أهلها وزوجاً خيراً من زوجها

وأدخلها الجنة، وأعذها من النار


الهمك الله واسرتك الصبر والسلوان

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="1 80"]
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اجابة الحلقة الثامنة
> 
> السؤال الاول
> 
> سورة التوبة
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
احلى كلمة  

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

ارق تحياتى لك ولك الاسرة الكريمة 

وتحيه خاصة للاعزاء ندى ونور 

سؤال صغير لو سمحتى 

هو طاجن الباميه اللى حسن عمله فى المسابقة لسه موجود 

ولا زيزو وسامح وباقى العصابة التهموه  

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> السؤال الأول:
> سورة التوبة بنوع من الإشارة
> 
> ولم يذكر اسم الغزوة في سورة التوبة ولا غيرها، ولكن هنالك آية فيها إشارة لها وهي قوله تعالى: لَوْ كَانَ عَرَضاً قَرِيباً وَسَفَراً قَاصِداً لَاتَّبَعُوكَ وَلَكِنْ بَعُدَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الشُّقَّةُ [التوبة:42].
> 
> 
> السؤال الثانى:
> ...





اخى العزيز 
سامح 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحق كامل الدرجة 

3 

عامل دوشه  وازعاج 

اتشطر وركز الحلقة القادمة 

احسن العروسة والشقة حتضيع منك 

حاديك فرصة كبيرة قووووى

انتظرها وامسكها بايديك وسنانك 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *السؤال الأول*
> *_ سوره التوبه _* 
> 
> *السؤال الثانى*
> *_ تسع سنين _* 
> 
> *السؤال الثالث*
> *الخطوات الخمس التى تمر بها الإداره بالأهداف* 
> *· يقوم المدير بتزويد مرؤوسيه باطار عام عن الاهداف المطلوب تحقيقها* 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
ناريمان 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السؤال الاول
> 
> في أي سورة ورد ذكر غزوة تبوك ؟؟؟؟
> 
>  ورد ذكر غزوة تبوك في سورة التوبة ابتداء من الآية 38 إلى قريب من آخر السورة مع وجود آيات أثناء ذلك ليست في ما يتصل بموضوع تبوك. 
> ولم يذكر اسم الغزوة في سورة التوبة ولا غيرها، ولكن هنالك آية فيها إشارة لها وهي قوله تعالى: لَوْ كَانَ عَرَضاً قَرِيباً وَسَفَراً قَاصِداً لَاتَّبَعُوكَ وَلَكِنْ بَعُدَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الشُّقَّةُ [التوبة:42].
> وقد اتفق المفسرون على أنها نزلت في تبوك وكانت أبعد غزاة غزاها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
امانى 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ازيك اخى الحبيب اسكندرانى يارب تكون بخير وسعادة 
> 
> اليك اجوووبة الحلقة الثامنة :
> 
> * الأول // ورد ذكر غزوة تبوك في سورة التوبة ابتداء من الآية 38 إلى قريب من آخر السورة مع وجود آيات أثناء ذلك ليست في ما يتصل بموضوع تبوك. 
> ولم يذكر اسم الغزوة في سورة التوبة ولا غيرها، ولكن هنالك آية فيها إشارة لها وهي قوله تعالى: لَوْ كَانَ عَرَضاً قَرِيباً وَسَفَراً قَاصِداً لَاتَّبَعُوكَ وَلَكِنْ بَعُدَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الشُّقَّةُ [التوبة:42].
> وقد اتفق المفسرون على أنها نزلت في تبوك وكانت أبعد غزاة غزاها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
> ...





اخى العزيز 
اشرف  

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحق كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> ورد ذكر غزوة تبوك في سورة 
> التوبة 
> 
> 
> 
> فُرِضَ صَوْمُ رَمَضَانَ فِي السَّنَةِ الثَّانِيَةِ  فَصَامَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ أَفْضَلُ الصَّلاةِ وَالسَّلامِ تِسْعَ رَمَضَانَاتٍ   
> 
> تمر الادارة بالاهداف بخمس خطوات اساسيه 
> · يقوم المدير بتزويد مرؤوسيه باطار عام عن الاهداف المطلوب تحقيقها 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
ام البنات 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اجابه الحلقه الثامنه من مسابقه قاعه رجال الاعمال الرمضانيه 
> 
> 
> السؤالالأول
> من القرآن الكريم
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
totatoty 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> 
> ورد ذكر غزوة تبوك في سورة 
> التوبة 
> 
> 
> 
> تسع رمضانات باجماع جمهور الفقهاء
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
قيثارة 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الأخ الكريم اسكندرانى 
> هذه اجابة الحلقة الثامنة 
> 
> اجابة السؤال الأول 
> 
>  ورد ذكر غزوة تبوك في سورة التوبة ابتداء من الآية 38 
> 
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
لؤلؤة مصر  

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

النتيجة بعد الحلقة الثامنه



مع اطيب امنياتى بالتوفيق  لكم جميعا

----------


## اسكندرانى

الحلقة التاسعة وقبل الاخيرة 


السؤال الاول 
من القرآن الكريم 

 ما عدد سجدات التلاوة في القرآن الكريم؟؟



السؤال الثانى 
من السيرة النبوية العطرة 

  شاعر من اهل يثرب يسميه قومه (الكامل) دعاه النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) للاسلام فأسلم وكان معه حكمة لقمان فمن هو؟
؟؟؟



السؤال الثالث 
من موضوعات قاعة رجال الاعمال موضوع 

التخطيط 

ماهى صفات التخطيط الجيد أو الفعال ؟؟؟

تحسب درجة هذا السؤال بعد وضع مشاركة فى الموضوع 



ستكون الاجابات من خلال نظام
الرسائل الخاصة 
سيقوم كل مشارك بارسال اجابته فى رسالة خاصة الى مشرف القاعة 
اسكندرانى 
حتى يوم الاحد 21 رمضان  الساعة 10 مساء 
سيتم  بعدها وضع الاجابات الصحيحه 
وسيجد كل مشارك اجابته 
ودرجة اجابته فى المسابقة 
وترتيبه بين المتسابقين 



اطيب تمنياتى لكم جميعا 
بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد معنا

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخوه الاعزاء 

كل عام وانتم بخير 

اقتربت المسابقة على الانتهاء 

وكما تلاحظون الدرجات والمستوى متقارب

 جدا بين الاخوه المتسابقين 

ومن الصعب انفراد احد الاخوه لاعزاء بمركز منفرد 

لذلك 

راينا ان تكون الحلقة العاشرة والاخيرة  

التى ستقام غدا الاحد  فى الساعة 12 مساء بتوقيت القاهرة 

مباشرة وعلانيه وفورية

ستعتمد على سرعة الاجابة الصحيحه

 مع وضع الرد  مباشرة هنا فى الموضوع 

سيكون على المشاركين وضع اجابتهم الصحيحه

 فى الموضوع مباشرة وفورا 

مع وضع رد فى موضوع قاعة رجال الاعمال 

سيحصل صاحب الاجابة الاولى الصحيحه على 6 درجات 

سيحصل صاحب الاجابة الثانية الصحيحه على 5 درجات 

سيحصل صاحب الاجابة الثالثة الصحيحه على 4 درجات 

باقى الاجابات الصحيحه سيحصل كل منها على 3 درجات 


 

اتمنى التوفيق للجميع 

واشكركم جميعا على كل جهودكم فى المسابقة 

ولولا اهتمامك ومشاركتكم ما حققت المسابقة هذا النجاح 

دمتم جميعا بكل خير 

مع تمنياتى لكم جميعا بالتوفيق والنجاح

----------


## مي مؤمن

*مسابقه ما شاء الله رااااااااائعه زي كل سنه يا استاذ اسكندراني
وكان نفسي احضرها معاك زي كل سنه بس ماليش نصيب السنادي الحمد الله 
 بس ما شاء الله الكل اهو شغال وعامل الواجب وزيادة هههههههههههههههههههه
وحلوة فكره السرعه يلا الكل يقعد جنب الجهاز يستنى ربنا يوفقك الجميع 
كل سنه وحضرتك طيب وكل مسابقه وحضرتك بالف خير 
رمضان كريم عليكم 
تحياتي لكم
  
*

----------


## sameh atiya

بإذن الله أكون متواجد وربنا يسهل الأمور :f:

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم...
> اجابة الحلقة التاسعة 
> 
> السؤال الاول
> ما عدد سجدات التلاوة في القرآن الكريم؟؟
> 
> 15 سجده 
> 
> السؤال الثانى
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
Masrawya 
كل عام وانتى بخير 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اجابه الحلقه التاسعه 
> من مسابقه قاعه رجال الاعمال الرمضانيه 
> السؤالالأول
> من القرآن الكريم
> ماعدد سجدات التلاوة في القرآن الكريم؟؟
> 15سجده
> ...






اختى العزيزة 
totatoty 
كل عام وانتى بخير 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> الحلقة التاسعة وقبل الاخيرة
> السؤال الاول 
> من القرآن الكريم
> ما عدد سجدات التلاوة في القرآن الكريم؟؟
> 
> عددها 15 سجدة
> 
> السؤال الثانى 
> من السيرة النبوية العطرة 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
نور 
كل عام وانتى بخير 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> السؤال الأول:
> 
> 15 سجدة
> 
> السؤال الثانى:
> 
> سويد بن صامت
> ...





اخى العزيز 
سامح 
كل عام وانت بخير 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحق كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> _السؤال الأول 
> 
> ما عدد سجدات التلاوة في القرآن الكريم؟؟
> 
> سجدات التلاوة فى القرآن الكريم وعددها 15 سجدة: 
> 
> سورة الأعراف
> 
> إِنَّ الَّذِينَ عِندَ رَبِّكَ لاَ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ عَنْ عِبَادَتِهِ وَيُسَبِّحُونَهُ وَلَهُ يَسْجُدُون (206) ( الأعراف)
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
امانى 
كل عام وانتى بخير 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

[QUOTE=mai_momen]


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا قلت الحق اخر حلقتين يبقى حتى اسمه نزل اسمي في اللسته وخلاص 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الحلقة التاسعة وقبل الاخيرة 
> 
> 
> السؤال الاول 
> من القرآن الكريم 
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
مى مؤمن  

اجدع اسكندرانية 

علشان خاطر عمو ليدر 

وعمو ايمن وعمو حسن 

اسمك يتكتب بالذهب فى الكشف 

بس متنسيش صينيه البسبوسه 

كل عام وانتى بخير 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *السؤال الأول*
> * 15 سجده*
> 
> 
> *السؤال الثانى*
> *سويد بن صامت* 
> 
> 
> *السؤال الثالث*
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
ناريمان  
كل عام وانتى بخير 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="7 80"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> السؤال الاول
> 
> عدد السجدات فى القرآن الكريم 15 سجدة فقط منها اربعة عشر اتفق عليها الأئمة 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
احلى كلمة  
كل عام وانتى بخير 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

> الاخوه الاعزاء 
> 
> كل عام وانتم بخير 
> 
> اقتربت المسابقة على الانتهاء 
> 
> وكما تلاحظون الدرجات والمستوى متقارب
> 
>  جدا بين الاخوه المتسابقين 
> ...



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كل عام أنتم بخير 

وان شاء الله نكون موجودين فى الميعاد المحدد

ولا تنسوا ذكر الله  ::no3::

----------


## اسكندرانى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> كل سنة أنت طيب يا أخى الحبيب اسكندرانى  
> 
> واليك اجابة الحلقة التاسعة ( قبل الأخيرة )
> 
> * الأول // سجدات التلاوة فى القرآن الكريم وعددها 15 سجدة: 
> 
> سورة الأعراف
> ...





اخى العزيز 
اشرف  
كل عام وانتى بخير 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحق كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> اجابة السؤال الاول 
>   سجدات التلاوة فى القرآن الكريم وعددها 15 سجدة
> 
> اجابة السؤال الثانى 
> الشاعر هو سويد بن الصامت
> 
> اجابة السؤال الثالث 
> 
>  هناك صفات معينة تجعل من التخطيط تخطيطاً فعالاً إلى حد كبير ومن أهمها:
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
قيثارة 
كل عام وانتى بخير 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ازيك اخى الكريم اسكندرانى 
> اجوبة الحلقة التاسعة 
> 
> اجابة السؤال الاول
> سجدات التلاوة فى القرآن الكريم وعددها 15 سجدة
> 
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
لؤلؤة مصر  
كل عام وانتى بخير 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

> اجابه الحلقه
> 
> عدد السجدات 15 سجده
> 
> 
> الشاعر هو سويد بن صامت
> 
>  صفات التخطيط الجيد أو الفعال:
> 
> ...





اختى العزيزة 
ام البنات  
كل عام وانتى بخير 

شكرا على الاجابة 

اجابة صحيحه تستحقى كامل الدرجة 

3 

دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

النتيجة بعد الحلقة التاسعة



مع اطيب امنياتى بالتوفيق  لكم جميعا

----------


## اسكندرانى

الحلقة  الاخيرة 


السؤال الاول 
من القرآن الكريم 

 ماأطول آية في القرآن الكريم ؟ اذكر الاية الكريمة ؟ 



السؤال الثانى 
من السيرة النبوية العطرة 

  أخذ رجل عظماَ من البطحاء ففته بيده ، ثم قال لرسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم : أيحيي الله هذه بعد ما أرم ؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:" نعم يميتك ثم يدخلك جهنم " .

من هو هذا الرجل؟؟؟



السؤال الثالث 
من موضوعات قاعة رجال الاعمال موضوع 

(( الأزمات وأنواعها )) 

ماهو تعريف ادارة الازمة ؟؟؟

تحسب درجة هذا السؤال بعد وضع مشاركة فى الموضوع 



ستكون الاجابات لهذه الحلقة 

مباشرة وفورية 

ستعتمد على سرعة الاجابة الصحيحه

سيكون على المشاركين وضع اجابتهم الصحيحه

فى الموضوع مباشرة وفورا  هنا 

مع وضع رد فى موضوع قاعة رجال الاعمال 

سيحصل صاحب الاجابة الاولى الصحيحه على 6 درجات 

سيحصل صاحب الاجابة الثانية الصحيحه على 5 درجات 

سيحصل صاحب الاجابة الثالثة الصحيحه على 4 درجات 

باقى الاجابات الصحيحه سيحصل كل منها على 3 درجات 





اطيب تمنياتى لكم جميعا 
بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد معنا

----------


## sameh atiya

السؤال الأول:
 اية الدين رقمها ( 282 ) من سورة البقرة 

 يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا تَدَايَنْتُمْ بِدَيْنٍ إِلَى? أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى فَاكْتُبُوهُ ? وَلْيَكْتُبْ بَيْنَكُمْ كَاتِبٌ بِالْعَدْلِ ? وَلَا يَأْبَ كَاتِبٌ أَنْ يَكْتُبَ كَمَا عَلَّمَهُ اللَّهُ ? فَلْيَكْتُبْ وَلْيُمْلِلِ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ الْحَقُّ وَلْيَتَّقِ اللَّهَ رَبَّهُ وَلَا يَبْخَسْ مِنْهُ شَيْئًا ? فَإِنْ كَانَ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ الْحَقُّ سَفِيهًا أَوْ ضَعِيفًا أَوْ لَا يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يُمِلَّ هُوَ فَلْيُمْلِلْ وَلِيُّهُ بِالْعَدْلِ ? وَاسْتَشْهِدُوا شَهِيدَيْنِ مِنْ رِجَالِكُمْ ? فَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُونَا رَجُلَيْنِ فَرَجُلٌ وَامْرَأَتَانِ مِمَّنْ تَرْضَوْنَ مِنَ الشُّهَدَاءِ أَنْ تَضِلَّ إِحْدَاهُمَا فَتُذَكِّرَ إِحْدَاهُمَا الْأُخْرَى? ? وَلَا يَأْبَ الشُّهَدَاءُ إِذَا مَا دُعُوا ? وَلَا تَسْأَمُوا أَنْ تَكْتُبُوهُ صَغِيرًا أَوْ كَبِيرًا إِلَى? أَجَلِهِ ? ذَ?لِكُمْ أَقْسَطُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَأَقْوَمُ لِلشَّهَادَةِ وَأَدْنَى? أَلَّا تَرْتَابُوا ? إِلَّا أَنْ تَكُونَ تِجَارَةً حَاضِرَةً تُدِيرُونَهَا بَيْنَكُمْ فَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَلَّا تَكْتُبُوهَا ? وَأَشْهِدُوا إِذَا تَبَايَعْتُمْ ? وَلَا يُضَارَّ كَاتِبٌ وَلَا شَهِيدٌ ? وَإِنْ تَفْعَلُوا فَإِنَّهُ فُسُوقٌ بِكُمْ ? وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ ? وَيُعَلِّمُكُمُ اللَّهُ ? وَاللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ (282)


السؤال الثانى:
د- العاص بن وائل 

السؤال الثالث:ده الحل أو الجزئية الثانيه

إدارة الأزمة
في ضوء المفاهيم السابقة للازمة، وكذلك السمات الرئيسية المتفق عليها يمكن القول بان ادارة الازمة عملية ارادية مقصودة تقوم على التخطيط والتدريب بهدف التنبؤ بالازمات والتعرف على اسبابها الداخلية والخارجية، وتحديد الاطراف الفاعلة والمؤثرة فيها، واستخدام كل الامكانيات والوسائل المتاحة للوقاية من الازمات او مواجهتها بنجاح بما يحقق الاستقرار ويتجنب التهديدات والمخاطر، مع استخلاص الدروس واكتساب خبرات جديدة تحسن من اساليب التعامل مع الازمات في المستقبل.

وبطبيعة الحال تختلف عملية ادارة الازمة عن الادارة بالازمات، اذ ان الاخيرة هي فعل يهدف الى توقف او انقطاع نشاط من الانشطة وزعزعة استقرار بعض الاوضاع بهدف احداث شيء من التغيير في ذلك النشاط لصالح مدبره, والحقيقة لقد برعت اللغة الصينية في نحت مصطلح الازمة، اذ ينطقونه wetgl وهي عبارة عن كلمتين الاولى تدل على الخطر اما الاخرى فهي تدل على الفرصة التي يمكن استثمارها، وتمكن براعة القيادة في تصورامكانية تحويل الازمات وما تحمله من مخاطر الى فرصة لاطلاق القدرات الابداعية التي تستثمر الازمة كفرصة لاعادة صياغة الظروف وايجاد الحلول السديدة


أو دى

موقف ينشأ عن احتدام صراع بين دولتين او اكثر، وذلك نتيجة سعي احد الاطراف الى تغير التوازن الاستراتيجي القائم لصالحه، مما يشكل تهديدا جوهريا لقيم ومصالح واهداف الخصم الذي يتجه الى المقاومة، ويستمر هذا الموقف لفترة قصيرة ومحدودة، قد يتخللها لجوء الاطراف الى استخدام القوة العسكرية وينتهي موقف الازمة غالبا الى اقرار نتائج هامة مؤثرة في النظام الدولي العام او احد نظمه الفرعية.

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كل عام أنتم بخير أخى الحبيب اسكندرانى 

ومبارك وصولك للحلقة النهائية بهذا النجاح

واليك أجابات حلقتنا النهائية >>>>

( 1 )

 آية الدين ، وهي الآية [ 282 ] من سورة البقرة 

( 2 )

أبي بن خلف 

( 3 )

عملية ارادية مقصودة تقوم على التخطيط والتدريب بهدف التنبؤ بالازمات والتعرف على اسبابها الداخلية والخارجية، وتحديد الاطراف الفاعلة والمؤثرة فيها، واستخدام كل الامكانيات والوسائل المتاحة للوقاية من الازمات او مواجهتها بنجاح بما يحقق الاستقرار ويتجنب التهديدات والمخاطر، مع استخلاص الدروس واكتساب خبرات جديدة تحسن من اساليب التعامل مع الازمات في المستقبل.




جزاكم الله خيرا 

وعيد فطر مبارك عليكم جميعا 

ولا تنسوا ذكر الله*

----------


## monmon_aso1982

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحلقه العاشرة والاخيرة
وانشاء الله نكسب 

السؤال الأول





ما أطول آية في القرآن الكريم ؟

(( آية الدين ، وهي الآية [ 282 ] من سورة البقرة ))




السؤال الثانى


  د- العاص بن وائل




السؤال الثالث


إدارة الأزمة
في ضوء المفاهيم السابقة للازمة، وكذلك السمات الرئيسية المتفق عليها يمكن القول بان ادارة الازمة عملية ارادية مقصودة تقوم على التخطيط والتدريب بهدف التنبؤ بالازمات والتعرف على اسبابها الداخلية والخارجية، وتحديد الاطراف الفاعلة والمؤثرة فيها، واستخدام كل الامكانيات والوسائل المتاحة للوقاية من الازمات او مواجهتها بنجاح بما يحقق الاستقرار ويتجنب التهديدات والمخاطر، مع استخلاص الدروس واكتساب خبرات جديدة تحسن من اساليب التعامل مع الازمات في المستقبل.

وبطبيعة الحال تختلف عملية ادارة الازمة عن الادارة بالازمات، اذ ان الاخيرة هي فعل يهدف الى توقف او انقطاع نشاط من الانشطة وزعزعة استقرار بعض الاوضاع بهدف احداث شيء من التغيير في ذلك النشاط لصالح مدبره, والحقيقة لقد برعت اللغة الصينية في نحت مصطلح الازمة، اذ ينطقونه wetgl وهي عبارة عن كلمتين الاولى تدل على الخطر اما الاخرى فهي تدل على الفرصة التي يمكن استثمارها، وتمكن براعة القيادة في تصورامكانية تحويل الازمات وما تحمله من مخاطر الى فرصة لاطلاق القدرات الابداعية التي تستثمر الازمة كفرصة لاعادة صياغة الظروف وايجاد الحلول السديدة

----------


## أحلى كلمة

[frame="7 80"]السؤال الاول

أية الدين في سورة البقرة 

(( يا أيها الذين أمنوا إذا تداينتم بدين إلى أجل مسمى فاكتبوه ...)الاية 282


السؤال الثانى


العاص بن وائل 




السؤال الثالث

 تعريف ادارة الازمة 

في ضوء المفاهيم السابقة للازمة، وكذلك السمات الرئيسية المتفق عليها يمكن القول بان ادارة الازمة عملية ارادية مقصودة تقوم على التخطيط والتدريب بهدف التنبؤ بالازمات والتعرف على اسبابها الداخلية والخارجية، وتحديد الاطراف الفاعلة والمؤثرة فيها، واستخدام كل الامكانيات والوسائل المتاحة للوقاية من الازمات او مواجهتها بنجاح بما يحقق الاستقرار ويتجنب التهديدات والمخاطر، مع استخلاص الدروس واكتساب خبرات جديدة تحسن من اساليب التعامل مع الازمات في المستقبل.[/frame]

----------


## kethara

ماأطول آية في القرآن الكريم ؟

آية الدين ، وهي الآية 282 من سورة البقرة

[frame="2 80"]يا ايها الذين امنوا اذا تداينتم بدين الى اجل مسمى فاكتبوه وليكتب بينكم كاتب بالعدل ولا ياب كاتب ان يكتب كما علمه الله فليكتب وليملل الذي عليه الحق وليتق الله ربه ولا يبخس منه شيئا فان كان الذي عليه الحق سفيها او ضعيفا او لا يستطيع ان يمل هو فليملل وليه بالعدل واستشهدوا شهيدين من رجالكم فان لم يكونا رجلين فرجل وامراتان ممن ترضون من الشهداء ان تضل احداهما فتذكر احداهما الاخرى ولا ياب الشهداء اذا ما دعوا ولا تساموا ان تكتبوه صغيرا او كبيرا الى اجله ذلكم اقسط عند الله واقوم للشهاده وادنى الا ترتابوا الا ان تكون تجاره حاضره تديرونها بينكم فليس عليكم جناح الا تكتبوها واشهدوا اذا تبايعتم ولا يضار كاتب ولا شهيد وان تفعلوا فانه فسوق بكم واتقوا الله ويعلمكم الله والله بكل شيء عليم  
 [/frame]


من السيرة   

 أخذ رجل عظماَ من البطحاء ففته بيده ، ثم قال لرسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم : أيحيي الله هذه بعد ما أرم ؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:" نعم يميتك ثم يدخلك جهنم " .

 من هو هذا الرجل ???



 هو العاص بن وائل 



ماهو تعريف ادارة الازمة ؟؟؟


إدارة الأزمة
في ضوء المفاهيم السابقة للازمة، وكذلك السمات الرئيسية المتفق عليها يمكن القول بان ادارة الازمة عملية ارادية مقصودة تقوم على التخطيط والتدريب بهدف التنبؤ بالازمات والتعرف على اسبابها الداخلية والخارجية، وتحديد الاطراف الفاعلة والمؤثرة فيها، واستخدام كل الامكانيات والوسائل المتاحة للوقاية من الازمات او مواجهتها بنجاح بما يحقق الاستقرار ويتجنب التهديدات والمخاطر، مع استخلاص الدروس واكتساب خبرات جديدة تحسن من اساليب التعامل مع الازمات في المستقبل.

وبطبيعة الحال تختلف عملية ادارة الازمة عن الادارة بالازمات، اذ ان الاخيرة هي فعل يهدف الى توقف او انقطاع نشاط من الانشطة وزعزعة استقرار بعض الاوضاع بهدف احداث شيء من التغيير في ذلك النشاط لصالح مدبره, والحقيقة لقد برعت اللغة الصينية في نحت مصطلح الازمة، اذ ينطقونه wetgl وهي عبارة عن كلمتين الاولى تدل على الخطر اما الاخرى فهي تدل على الفرصة التي يمكن استثمارها، وتمكن براعة القيادة في تصورامكانية تحويل الازمات وما تحمله من مخاطر الى فرصة لاطلاق القدرات الابداعية التي تستثمر الازمة كفرصة لاعادة صياغة الظروف وايجاد الحلول السديدة

----------


## Masrawya

السلام عليكم...
اجابة الحلقة الاخيرة....



السؤال الاول


آية الدين ، وهي الآية [ 282 ] من سورة البقرة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
"يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا تداينتم بدين إلى أجل مسمى فاكتبوه وليكتب بينكم كاتب بالعدل ولا يأب كاتب أن يكتب كما علمه الله فليكتب وليملل الذي عليه الحق وليتق الله ربه ولا يبخس منه شيئاً فإن كان الذي عليه الحق سفيهاً أو ضعيفاً أو لا يستطيع أن يمل هو فيلملل وليه بالعدل واستشهدوا شهيدين من رجالكم فإن لم يكونا رجلين فرجل وامرأتان ممن ترضون من الشهداء أن تضل إحداهما فتذكر إحداهما الأخرى ولا يأب الشهداء إذا ما دعوا ولا تسأموا أن تكتبوه صغيراً أو كبيراً إلى أجله ذلكم أقسط عند الله وأقوم للشهادة وأدنى ألا ترتابوا إلا أن تكون تجارة حاضرة تديرونها بينكم فليس عليكم جناح ألا تكتبوها وأشهدوا إذا تبايعتم ولا يضار كاتب ولا شهيد وإن تفعلوا فإنه فسوق بكم واتقوا الله ويعلمكم الله والله بكل شيء عليم*
السؤال الثانى



- العاص بن وائل 





السؤال الثالث

في ضوء المفاهيم السابقة للازمة، وكذلك السمات الرئيسية المتفق عليها يمكن القول بان ادارة الازمة عملية ارادية مقصودة تقوم على التخطيط والتدريب بهدف التنبؤ بالازمات والتعرف على اسبابها الداخلية والخارجية، وتحديد الاطراف الفاعلة والمؤثرة فيها، واستخدام كل الامكانيات والوسائل المتاحة للوقاية من الازمات او مواجهتها بنجاح بما يحقق الاستقرار ويتجنب التهديدات والمخاطر، مع استخلاص الدروس واكتساب خبرات جديدة تحسن من اساليب التعامل مع الازمات في المستقبل.

وبطبيعة الحال تختلف عملية ادارة الازمة عن الادارة بالازمات، اذ ان الاخيرة هي فعل يهدف الى توقف او انقطاع نشاط من الانشطة وزعزعة استقرار بعض الاوضاع بهدف احداث شيء من التغيير في ذلك النشاط لصالح مدبره, والحقيقة لقد برعت اللغة الصينية في نحت مصطلح الازمة، اذ ينطقونه wetgl وهي عبارة عن كلمتين الاولى تدل على الخطر اما الاخرى فهي تدل على الفرصة التي يمكن استثمارها، وتمكن براعة القيادة في تصورامكانية تحويل الازمات وما تحمله من مخاطر الى فرصة لاطلاق القدرات الابداعية التي تستثمر الازمة كفرصة لاعادة صياغة الظروف وايجاد الحلول السديدة




فى رعاية الله
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## nariman

*السؤال الأول :* * (( آية الدين ، وهي الآية [ 282 ] من سورة البقرة ))*

*السؤال الثانى : العاص بن وائل*

*السؤال الثالث : تعريف اداره الأزمه* 
*ادارة الازمة عملية ارادية مقصودة تقوم على التخطيط والتدريب بهدف التنبؤ بالازمات والتعرف على اسبابها الداخلية والخارجية، وتحديد الاطراف الفاعلة والمؤثرة فيها، واستخدام كل الامكانيات والوسائل المتاحة للوقاية من الازمات او مواجهتها بنجاح بما يحقق الاستقرار ويتجنب التهديدات والمخاطر، مع استخلاص الدروس واكتساب خبرات جديدة تحسن من اساليب التعامل مع الازمات في المستقبل*.

----------


## sameh atiya

الحمد الله على كل حال
لخطبنى يا أستاذ أشرف بجد يعنى :Dry: 
وبعدين ما حدش ذكر الأيه
بيقولكم أذكرها أى أكتبها ::mm:: 

أستاذ نادر  :f2:

----------


## monmon_aso1982

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مش عارفه يعنى ايه اذكر الايه الكريمه 
اسمها يعنى ولا الايه كلها
اعتقد معناها اسم الايه يعنى مش الايه نفسها
عموما للاحوط انا كتبتها تانى وربنا يستر بقا وتبقا الاجابه الاولى هيا اللى صح

الحلقه العاشرة والاخيرة
وانشاء الله نكسب 

السؤال الأول





ما أطول آية في القرآن الكريم ؟

(( آية الدين ، وهي الآية [ 282 ] من سورة البقرة ))

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا تَدَايَنْتُمْ بِدَيْنٍ إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى فَاكْتُبُوهُ  وَلْيَكْتُبْ بَيْنَكُمْ كَاتِبٌ بِالْعَدْلِ  وَلَا يَأْبَ كَاتِبٌ أَنْ يَكْتُبَ كَمَا عَلَّمَهُ اللَّهُ  فَلْيَكْتُبْ وَلْيُمْلِلِ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ الْحَقُّ وَلْيَتَّقِ اللَّهَ رَبَّهُ وَلَا يَبْخَسْ مِنْهُ شَيْئًا  فَإِنْ كَانَ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ الْحَقُّ سَفِيهًا أَوْ ضَعِيفًا أَوْ لَا يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يُمِلَّ هُوَ فَلْيُمْلِلْ وَلِيُّهُ بِالْعَدْلِ  وَاسْتَشْهِدُوا شَهِيدَيْنِ مِنْ رِجَالِكُمْ  فَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُونَا رَجُلَيْنِ فَرَجُلٌ وَامْرَأَتَانِ مِمَّنْ تَرْضَوْنَ مِنَ الشُّهَدَاءِ أَنْ تَضِلَّ إِحْدَاهُمَا فَتُذَكِّرَ إِحْدَاهُمَا الْأُخْرَى وَلَا يَأْبَ الشُّهَدَاءُ إِذَا مَا دُعُوا  وَلَا تَسْأَمُوا أَنْ تَكْتُبُوهُ صَغِيرًا أَوْ كَبِيرًا إِلَى أَجَلِهِ  ذَلِكُمْ أَقْسَطُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَأَقْوَمُ لِلشَّهَادَةِ وَأَدْنَى أَلَّا تَرْتَابُوا  إِلَّا أَنْ تَكُونَ تِجَارَةً حَاضِرَةً تُدِيرُونَهَا بَيْنَكُمْ فَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَلَّا تَكْتُبُوهَا  وَأَشْهِدُوا إِذَا تَبَايَعْتُمْ  وَلَا يُضَارَّ كَاتِبٌ وَلَا شَهِيدٌ  وَإِنْ تَفْعَلُوا فَإِنَّهُ فُسُوقٌ بِكُمْ  وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  وَيُعَلِّمُكُمُ اللَّهُ  وَاللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ (282)


السؤال الثانى


  د- العاص بن وائل




السؤال الثالث


إدارة الأزمة
في ضوء المفاهيم السابقة للازمة، وكذلك السمات الرئيسية المتفق عليها يمكن القول بان ادارة الازمة عملية ارادية مقصودة تقوم على التخطيط والتدريب بهدف التنبؤ بالازمات والتعرف على اسبابها الداخلية والخارجية، وتحديد الاطراف الفاعلة والمؤثرة فيها، واستخدام كل الامكانيات والوسائل المتاحة للوقاية من الازمات او مواجهتها بنجاح بما يحقق الاستقرار ويتجنب التهديدات والمخاطر، مع استخلاص الدروس واكتساب خبرات جديدة تحسن من اساليب التعامل مع الازمات في المستقبل.

وبطبيعة الحال تختلف عملية ادارة الازمة عن الادارة بالازمات، اذ ان الاخيرة هي فعل يهدف الى توقف او انقطاع نشاط من الانشطة وزعزعة استقرار بعض الاوضاع بهدف احداث شيء من التغيير في ذلك النشاط لصالح مدبره, والحقيقة لقد برعت اللغة الصينية في نحت مصطلح الازمة، اذ ينطقونه wetgl وهي عبارة عن كلمتين الاولى تدل على الخطر اما الاخرى فهي تدل على الفرصة التي يمكن استثمارها، وتمكن براعة القيادة في تصورامكانية تحويل الازمات وما تحمله من مخاطر الى فرصة لاطلاق القدرات الابداعية التي تستثمر الازمة كفرصة لاعادة صياغة الظروف وايجاد الحلول السديدة

----------


## لؤلؤة مصر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اجابة الحلقة العاشرة



1-  آية الدين ، وهي الآية [ 282 ] من سورة البقرة 

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا تَدَايَنْتُمْ بِدَيْنٍ إِلَى? أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى فَاكْتُبُوهُ ? وَلْيَكْتُبْ بَيْنَكُمْ كَاتِبٌ بِالْعَدْلِ ? وَلَا يَأْبَ كَاتِبٌ أَنْ يَكْتُبَ كَمَا عَلَّمَهُ اللَّهُ ? فَلْيَكْتُبْ وَلْيُمْلِلِ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ الْحَقُّ وَلْيَتَّقِ اللَّهَ رَبَّهُ وَلَا يَبْخَسْ مِنْهُ شَيْئًا ? فَإِنْ كَانَ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ الْحَقُّ سَفِيهًا أَوْ ضَعِيفًا أَوْ لَا يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يُمِلَّ هُوَ فَلْيُمْلِلْ وَلِيُّهُ بِالْعَدْلِ ? وَاسْتَشْهِدُوا شَهِيدَيْنِ مِنْ رِجَالِكُمْ ? فَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُونَا رَجُلَيْنِ فَرَجُلٌ وَامْرَأَتَانِ مِمَّنْ تَرْضَوْنَ مِنَ الشُّهَدَاءِ أَنْ تَضِلَّ إِحْدَاهُمَا فَتُذَكِّرَ إِحْدَاهُمَا الْأُخْرَى? ? وَلَا يَأْبَ الشُّهَدَاءُ إِذَا مَا دُعُوا ? وَلَا تَسْأَمُوا أَنْ تَكْتُبُوهُ صَغِيرًا أَوْ كَبِيرًا إِلَى? أَجَلِهِ ? ذَ?لِكُمْ أَقْسَطُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَأَقْوَمُ لِلشَّهَادَةِ وَأَدْنَى? أَلَّا تَرْتَابُوا ? إِلَّا أَنْ تَكُونَ تِجَارَةً حَاضِرَةً تُدِيرُونَهَا بَيْنَكُمْ فَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَلَّا تَكْتُبُوهَا ? وَأَشْهِدُوا إِذَا تَبَايَعْتُمْ ? وَلَا يُضَارَّ كَاتِبٌ وَلَا شَهِيدٌ ? وَإِنْ تَفْعَلُوا فَإِنَّهُ فُسُوقٌ بِكُمْ ? وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ ? وَيُعَلِّمُكُمُ اللَّهُ ? وَاللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ (282)


2- العاص بن وائل

3- عملية ارادية مقصودة تقوم على التخطيط والتدريب بهدف التنبؤ بالازمات والتعرف على اسبابها الداخلية والخارجية، وتحديد الاطراف الفاعلة والمؤثرة فيها، واستخدام كل الامكانيات والوسائل المتاحة للوقاية من الازمات او مواجهتها بنجاح بما يحقق الاستقرار ويتجنب التهديدات والمخاطر، مع استخلاص الدروس واكتساب خبرات جديدة تحسن من اساليب التعامل مع الازمات في المستقبل.

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

بالنسبة للحديث

وأخرج ابن جرير وابن مردويه عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال جاء عبد الله بن أبي وفي يده عظم حائل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فكسره بيده، ثم قال‏:‏ يا محمد كيف يبعثه الله وهو رميم‏؟‏ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏"‏يبعث الله هذا ويميتك، ثم يدخلك جهنم‏.‏ قال الله ‏{‏قل يحيها الذي أنشأها أول مرة وهو بكل خلق عليم‏}‏ ‏"‏‏.‏ 

وأخرج ابن مردويه عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال‏:‏ جاء أبي بن خلف وفي يده عظم حائل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فكسره بيده، ثم قال‏:‏ يا محمد كيف يبعثه الله وهو رميم‏؟‏ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏"‏يبعث الله هذا ويميتك، ثم يدخلك جهنم‏.

ذهب العاص بن وائل -عليه من الله ما يستحق- إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعظام بالية، أخذها في يديه ووقف بين يدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وفتَّ العظام فحولها إلى رميم وتراب، ثم قال: (يا محمد! أتزعم أن الله يحيي هذه العظام بعد ما صارت رميماً؟ فقال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: نعم، يميتك ثم يبعثك ثم يدخلك جهنم)

وبالنسبة للآية 

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا تَدَايَنْتُمْ بِدَيْنٍ إِلَى? أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى فَاكْتُبُوهُ ? وَلْيَكْتُبْ بَيْنَكُمْ كَاتِبٌ بِالْعَدْلِ ? وَلَا يَأْبَ كَاتِبٌ أَنْ يَكْتُبَ كَمَا عَلَّمَهُ اللَّهُ ? فَلْيَكْتُبْ وَلْيُمْلِلِ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ الْحَقُّ وَلْيَتَّقِ اللَّهَ رَبَّهُ وَلَا يَبْخَسْ مِنْهُ شَيْئًا ? فَإِنْ كَانَ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ الْحَقُّ سَفِيهًا أَوْ ضَعِيفًا أَوْ لَا يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يُمِلَّ هُوَ فَلْيُمْلِلْ وَلِيُّهُ بِالْعَدْلِ ? وَاسْتَشْهِدُوا شَهِيدَيْنِ مِنْ رِجَالِكُمْ ? فَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُونَا رَجُلَيْنِ فَرَجُلٌ وَامْرَأَتَانِ مِمَّنْ تَرْضَوْنَ مِنَ الشُّهَدَاءِ أَنْ تَضِلَّ إِحْدَاهُمَا فَتُذَكِّرَ إِحْدَاهُمَا الْأُخْرَى? ? وَلَا يَأْبَ الشُّهَدَاءُ إِذَا مَا دُعُوا ? وَلَا تَسْأَمُوا أَنْ تَكْتُبُوهُ صَغِيرًا أَوْ كَبِيرًا إِلَى? أَجَلِهِ ? ذَ?لِكُمْ أَقْسَطُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَأَقْوَمُ لِلشَّهَادَةِ وَأَدْنَى? أَلَّا تَرْتَابُوا ? إِلَّا أَنْ تَكُونَ تِجَارَةً حَاضِرَةً تُدِيرُونَهَا بَيْنَكُمْ فَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَلَّا تَكْتُبُوهَا ? وَأَشْهِدُوا إِذَا تَبَايَعْتُمْ ? وَلَا يُضَارَّ كَاتِبٌ وَلَا شَهِيدٌ ? وَإِنْ تَفْعَلُوا فَإِنَّهُ فُسُوقٌ بِكُمْ ? وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ ? وَيُعَلِّمُكُمُ اللَّهُ ? وَاللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ (282)

معذرة يا سامح بقى مش عارف مين اللى صح 

مبروك مقدما للجميع

ولا تنسوا ذكر الله

----------


## totatoty

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اجابه الحلقه الاخيره 
من مسابقه قاعه رجال الاعمال الرمضانيه 
السؤال الأول من القرآن الكريم 
ماأطول آية في القرآن الكريم ؟ اذكر الاية الكريمة ؟

الايه هى رقم 282من سورة البقرة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا تَدَايَنْتُمْ بِدَيْنٍ إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى فَاكْتُبُوهُ وَلْيَكْتُبْ بَيْنَكُمْ كَاتِبٌ بِالْعَدْلِ وَلَا يَأْبَ كَاتِبٌ أَنْ يَكْتُبَ كَمَا عَلَّمَهُ اللَّهُ فَلْيَكْتُبْ وَلْيُمْلِلِ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ الْحَقُّ وَلْيَتَّقِ اللَّهَ رَبَّهُ وَلَا يَبْخَسْ مِنْهُ شَيْئًا فَإِنْ كَانَ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ الْحَقُّ سَفِيهًا أَوْ ضَعِيفًا أَوْ لَا يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يُمِلَّ هُوَ فَلْيُمْلِلْ وَلِيُّهُ بِالْعَدْلِ وَاسْتَشْهِدُوا شَهِيدَيْنِ مِنْ رِجَالِكُمْ فَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُونَا رَجُلَيْنِ فَرَجُلٌ وَامْرَأَتَانِ مِمَّنْ تَرْضَوْنَ مِنَ الشُّهَدَاءِ أَنْ تَضِلَّ إِحْدَاهُمَا فَتُذَكِّرَ إِحْدَاهُمَا الْأُخْرَى وَلَا يَأْبَ الشُّهَدَاءُ إِذَا مَا دُعُوا وَلَا تَسْأَمُوا أَنْ تَكْتُبُوهُ صَغِيرًا أَوْ كَبِيرًا إِلَى أَجَلِهِ ذَلِكُمْ أَقْسَطُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَأَقْوَمُ لِلشَّهَادَةِ وَأَدْنَى أَلَّا تَرْتَابُوا إِلَّا أَنْ تَكُونَ تِجَارَةً حَاضِرَةً تُدِيرُونَهَا بَيْنَكُمْ فَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَلَّا تَكْتُبُوهَا وَأَشْهِدُوا إِذَا تَبَايَعْتُمْ وَلَا يُضَارَّ كَاتِبٌ وَلَا شَهِيدٌ وَإِنْ تَفْعَلُوا فَإِنَّهُ فُسُوقٌ بِكُمْ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَيُعَلِّمُكُمُ اللَّهُ وَاللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ 
صدق الله العظيم 

السؤال الثانى
 من السيره النبويه الشريفه 
أخذ رجل عظماَ من البطحاء ففته بيده ، ثم قال لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أيحيي الله هذه بعد ما أرم ؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:" نعم يميتك ثم يدخلك جهنم

وهو العاص ابن وائل 

السؤال الثالث 
من موضوعات قاعه رجال الاعمال موضوع 
(( الأزمات وأنواعها )) 

ماهو تعريف ادارة الازمة ؟؟؟

إدارة الأزمة
في ضوء المفاهيم السابقة للازمة، وكذلك السمات الرئيسية المتفق عليها يمكن القول بان ادارة الازمة عملية ارادية مقصودة تقوم على التخطيط والتدريب بهدف التنبؤ بالازمات والتعرف على اسبابها الداخلية والخارجية، وتحديد الاطراف الفاعلة والمؤثرة فيها، واستخدام كل الامكانيات والوسائل المتاحة للوقاية من الازمات او مواجهتها بنجاح بما يحقق الاستقرار ويتجنب التهديدات والمخاطر، مع استخلاص الدروس واكتساب خبرات جديدة تحسن من اساليب التعامل مع الازمات في المستقبل.

وبطبيعة الحال تختلف عملية ادارة الازمة عن الادارة بالازمات، اذ ان الاخيرة هي فعل يهدف الى توقف او انقطاع نشاط من الانشطة وزعزعة استقرار بعض الاوضاع بهدف احداث شيء من التغيير في ذلك النشاط لصالح مدبره, والحقيقة لقد برعت اللغة الصينية في نحت مصطلح الازمة، اذ ينطقونه wetgl وهي عبارة عن كلمتين الاولى تدل على الخطر اما الاخرى فهي تدل على الفرصة التي يمكن استثمارها، وتمكن براعة القيادة في تصورامكانية تحويل الازمات وما تحمله من مخاطر الى فرصة لاطلاق القدرات الابداعية التي تستثمر الازمة كفرصة لاعادة صياغة الظروف وايجاد الحلول السديدة

كل عام وحضرتكم بالف خير 
ولكن لى تعليق على تعديل نظام الحلقه الاخيره فأننى  فى كل مره اذهب اولا للبحث عن مشاركات ا خى اسكندرانى حتى اتمكن من ان اجد مكان وجود الاسئله وهذا ما يوجهينى كل يوم فلما لا تكون المشاركات مرتبه حتى نستطيع الوصول اليها 
دمتم بكل خير وكل عام وانتم فى اتم صحه وحال 
 :f2:

----------


## nour2005

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل اسكندراني

أعتذر وبشدة عن غيابي عن الحلقة الأخيرة 

للمسابقة الجميلة وذلك لأسباب طارئة 

أشكرك على الجهد والمصداقية في مسار المسابقة

وأنا بالفعل أعتبر نفسي كسبانة لأني شاركت في 

مسابقة تحمل كل الإفادة والمتعة وكفاية أن حضرتك

من نظمها وأخرجها لتصبح بهذا الشكل الرائع 

شكرا لمجهودك الكبير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

وألف ألف مبروك للفائزين وكل سنة والجميع بخير 

وإلى لقاء جديد مع أجمل المسابقات

----------


## اسكندرانى

> سيحصل صاحب الاجابة الاولى الصحيحه على 6 درجات 
> 
> سيحصل صاحب الاجابة الثانية الصحيحه على 5 درجات 
> 
> سيحصل صاحب الاجابة الثالثة الصحيحه على 4 درجات 
> 
> باقى الاجابات الصحيحه سيحصل كل منها على 3 درجات




الاخوه الاعزاء 

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير 

اشكركم جميعا على تواجدكم ونشاطكم 

وما اضفتموه من روعة على المسابقة 

سواء بتواجدكم الكريم او باجاباتكم  او ببحكثم عن الاجابات الصحيحه 

اشكركم جميعا  وكل عام وانتم بخير 



الاجابة الصحيحه هى 


السؤال الاول 
ماأطول آية في القرآن الكريم ؟ اذكر الاية الكريمة ؟ 

آية الدين ، وهي الآية 282 من سورة البقرة

يا ايها الذين امنوا اذا تداينتم بدين الى اجل مسمى فاكتبوه وليكتب بينكم كاتب بالعدل ولا ياب كاتب ان يكتب كما علمه الله فليكتب وليملل الذي عليه الحق وليتق الله ربه ولا يبخس منه شيئا فان كان الذي عليه الحق سفيها او ضعيفا او لا يستطيع ان يمل هو فليملل وليه بالعدل واستشهدوا شهيدين من رجالكم فان لم يكونا رجلين فرجل وامراتان ممن ترضون من الشهداء ان تضل احداهما فتذكر احداهما الاخرى ولا ياب الشهداء اذا ما دعوا ولا تساموا ان تكتبوه صغيرا او كبيرا الى اجله ذلكم اقسط عند الله واقوم للشهاده وادنى الا ترتابوا الا ان تكون تجاره حاضره تديرونها بينكم فليس عليكم جناح الا تكتبوها واشهدوا اذا تبايعتم ولا يضار كاتب ولا شهيد وان تفعلوا فانه فسوق بكم واتقوا الله ويعلمكم الله والله بكل شيء عليم 



السؤال الثانى 

أخذ رجل عظماَ من البطحاء ففته بيده ، ثم قال لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أيحيي الله هذه بعد ما أرم ؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:" نعم يميتك ثم يدخلك جهنم " .

من هو هذا الرجل؟؟؟

العاص بن وائل 


السؤال الثالث 

ماهو تعريف ادارة الازمة ؟؟؟

 ادارة الازمة عملية ارادية مقصودة تقوم على التخطيط والتدريب بهدف التنبؤ بالازمات والتعرف على اسبابها الداخلية والخارجية، وتحديد الاطراف الفاعلة والمؤثرة فيها، واستخدام كل الامكانيات والوسائل المتاحة للوقاية من الازمات او مواجهتها بنجاح بما يحقق الاستقرار ويتجنب التهديدات والمخاطر، مع استخلاص الدروس واكتساب خبرات جديدة تحسن من اساليب التعامل مع الازمات في المستقبل.



وعلى ما تقدم يكون ترتيب الحاصلين على الدرجات فى الحلقة الاخيرة  كاللاتى 

 سامح عطيه  الاول 6 درجات 

 قيثارة الثانى 5  درجات 

 Masrawya   الثالث 4 درجات 

وهم حسب ترتيب ورود الاجابات الصحيحه وليس ترتيب ورودها فى الموضوع

وبذلك  يكون الترتيب النهائى 



كل عام وانتم بخير

----------

